# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Ռուսաստանում վթարվել է Լեհաստանի նախագահի ինքնաթիռը

## Artgeo

Քիչ առաջ Ռուսասաստանում սպանել են Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեխ Կաչինսկիին:

----------


## VisTolog

> Քիչ առաջ Ռուսասաստանում սպանել են Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեխ Կաչինսկիին:


Չեն սպանել, ինքնաթիռնա վթարվել: :Huh:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> *Ավիավթարի ենթարկված նախագահ Կաչինսկու ինքնաթիռում գտնվել է 132 մարդ. Բոլորը զոհվել են*
> 
> Սմոլենսկի շրջանում ավիավթարի ենթարկված Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեհ Կաչինսկու ինքնաթիռում գտնվել է 132 մարդ, տեղեկացնում է «ՌԻԱ-նովոստի»-ն` վկայակոչելով ՌԴ Գլխավոր դատախազության քննչական կոմիտեի պաշտոնական ներկայացուցիչ Վլադիմիր Մարկինը:
> «Այսօր Սմոլենսկի շրջանի Պեչորսկի ծայրամասում Հյուսիասյին օդանավակայանում վայրէջք կատարելիս ուժեղ մառախուղի պայմաններում ավիավթարի է ենթարկվել Լեհաստանի նախագահի ՏՈՒ-154 օդանավը: Օդանավում եղել է 132 մարդ, այդ թվում` նախագահն ու նրա կինը», -ասել է Մարկինը:
> ՌԴ Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարությունից տեղեկացրել են, որ բոլոր ուղևորները մահացել են:
> ՌԴ նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևը անմիջապես տեղեկացվել է աղետի վերաբերյալ, նրա հրամանով դեպքի վայր է ժամանել ՌԴ ԱԻ նախարար Սերգեյ Շոյգուն: Բացի այդ, ՌԴ նախագահը ստեղծել է կառավարական հանձնաժողով` վարչապետ Վլադիմիր Պուտինի ղեկավարությամբ: Հանձնաժողովը հետաքննելու է արտակարգ պատահարի հանգամանքները:
> Նկատենք, որ Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեհ Կաչինսկին ուղևորվելիս է եղել Սմոլենսկ, որտեղ գտնվում է բռնատիրական ռեպրեսիաների զոհերի հուշահամալիրը: Նախագահ Կաչինսկին պետք է մասնակցեր Կատինում կազմակերպվելիք ողբերգական իրադարձությունների 70-ամյակի միջոցառումներին:
> Ենթադրվում էր, որ Կատինում այդ միջոցառումներին պետք է մասնակցեին լեհ համայնքների հազարավոր ներկայացուցիչներ:


 :Sad: 
Panorama.am

----------


## Chilly

Չեն սպանել, ապատեղեկատվություն է...



> Վարշավայից Սմոլենսկ ուղևորվող ինքնաթիռը վթարի է ենթարկվել Սմոլենսկի շրջանում։ Լեհաստանի ԱԳՆ-ի տվյալներով՝ ինքնաթիռում գտնվել է նաև Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեխ Կաչինսկին կնոջ հետ։ Ինքնաթիռում եղել է 132 ուղևոր։ Բոլոր ուղևորները զոհվել են։ Այդ մասին հաղորդում է BBC-ն։
> 
> Տու–154 օդանավը վթարի է ենթարկվել վայրէջքի ժամանակ Մոսկվայի ժամանակով ժամը 10։56։ Օդանավը վայրէջք է կատարել ուժեղ մառախուղի պայմանններում, չի հասել թռիչքուղուն, դրանից մոտ մեկ կիլոմետր հեռավորության վրա բախվելով ծառերին՝ ընկել է ու մասերի բաժանվել։ Ուժեղ հարվածից օդանավի պոչամասն առանձնացել է։ Դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել Северный ռազմական օդանավակայանի մոտ։ Վթարից հետո ինքնաթիռում հրդեհ չի բռնկվել։
> 
> Լեհաստանի նախագահի գլխավորած պատվիրակությունը մեկնում էր  Սմոլենսկ՝ Կատինի ողբերգական դեպքերի 70–րդ տարելիցին նվիրված արարողություններին մասնակցելու նպատակով։ Նախագահից ու նրա կնոջից բացի օդանավում էին արտաքսման մեջ գտնվող՝ Լեհաստանի վերջին նախագահ Ռիշարդ Կաչորովսկին, Լեհաստանի ազգային հիշողության ինստիտուտի նախագահ Յանուշ Կուրտիկան, Լեհաստանի ազգային բանկի ղեկավար Սլավոմիր Սկշիպեկը, մի շարք բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ և զինվորականներ։
> 
> ՌԴ նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևի հրահանգով ստեղծվել է ավիավթարի հանգամանքները հետաքննող հանձնաժողով, որը ղեկավարելու է ՌԴ վարչապետ Վլադիմիր Պուտինը։ Դեպքի վայր է մեկնել նաև ՌԴ արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարար Սերգեյ Շոյգուն և ՌԴ տրանսպորտի նախարար Իգոր Լևիտինը։ Դեպքի վայր են ուղարկվել ՌԴ գլխավոր դատախազությանն առնըթեր քննչական կոմիտեի ամենափորձառու քննիչներն ու քրեագետները։
> 
> Վարշավայում նախարարների կաբինետի արտահերթ նիստ է հրավիրվել։ Բոլոր նախարարները շտապ մեկնել են Վարշավա։ Վարչապետ Դոնալդ Տուսկը հրահանգել է հավաքել բոլոր տեղեկությունները վթարի վերաբերյալ։


թերթ.ամ

----------


## Artgeo

> Չեն սպանել, ինքնաթիռնա վթարվել:


Կամ վթարել են: Բարի գալուստ Ռուսաստան: 
«Հետաքննողների» ղեկավար ա նշանակվել ԿԳԲշնիկ Պուծինը, որը և պիտի ապացուցի սուտը ինքնաթիռի վթարվելու վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Kuk

> Քիչ առաջ Ռուսասաստանում սպանել են Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեխ Կաչինսկիին:


Արտ, ինչ լավ ա չէ՞, որ Ռուսաստանում ա եղել դեպքը:

----------

Elmo (10.04.2010), Katka (10.04.2010), Lion (10.04.2010), terev (10.04.2010), Ungrateful (10.04.2010), VisTolog (10.04.2010), Աբելյան (10.04.2010), Լեո (10.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (10.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Լեհաստանի նախագահի ինքնաթիռը գցել են Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 11.56 Սմոլենսկ մարզի «Հյուսիսային»* ռազմական օդանավակայանի* մոտ: 


Հիշեցնեմ: Մարտի 23-ին վրացական Իմեդի հեռուստաալիքը արդեն ցույց է տվել այս ամենը: 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post1959207

Այն ժամանակ Պուծինի մոտ հիստերիա էր սկսվել... Ինչպես տեսնում ենք ԿԳԲ-ն ճկունթյուն ինչպես չուներ, այնպես էլ չունի: Սցենարն ընթացքում չի փոփոխվում, անկախ ամեն ինչից:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ, ինչ լավ ա չէ՞, որ Ռուսաստանում ա եղել դեպքը:


Ուրիշ տեղ չէր կարող լիներ: Ոչ մի ուրիշ երկրում տենց չեն ատում Վրաստանի, Լիտվայի, Լատվիայի, Էստոնիայի, Լեհաստանի ու Ուկրայինայի նախկին նախագահներին: 

2008 թվականին Լեխ Կաչինսկին առաջին նախագահն էր, որ օգնության ձեռք մեկնեց Վրաստանին, քաջ գիտեկացելով Վրաստանի վիճակը, քանի որ իր երկիրը նույնպես գտնվել է ԿԳԲ-շնիկների ճնշման տակ: Ռուսաստանը անցել է գործողությունների, իրեն յուրահատուկ բռի ու կոպիտ մեթոդներով: Ղրղստանում հեղափոխություն, Լեխ Կաչինսկիի սպանություն... Ո՞վ է հաջորդը:

----------

Jarre (10.04.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հա, ԿԳԲշնիկ Վալոդը հենց իր երկրում ա Կաչինսկիի գլուխը կերել, որ ամենաառաջին կասկածն իրա երկրի վրա ընկնի..
Տենց է՞լ տուպո կգբշիկ, տո: Ու աղքատ: Փող չունեն արդեն, որ դրսում, առանց ավելորդ կասկածի մարդ սպանեն:

Ես ու՞ր ես հասել, խեղճ, չքավոր, Ռուսաստան:

----------

Amarysa (10.04.2010), Katka (10.04.2010), Lion (10.04.2010), My World My Space (10.04.2010), Norton (10.04.2010), VisTolog (10.04.2010), Աբելյան (10.04.2010), Արշակ (13.04.2010), Արևածագ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

կլյաուզնիկություն ա

----------

davidus (10.04.2010), Արևածագ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Հողը թեթև ըլնի վրեքները... :Sad:

----------


## yerevanci

Սմոլենսկի շրջանում ավիավթարի ենթարկված Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեհ Կաչինսկու ինքնաթիռում գտնվել է 132 մարդ, տեղեկացնում է «ՌԻԱ-նովոստի»-ն` վկայակոչելով ՌԴ Գլխավոր դատախազության քննչական կոմիտեի պաշտոնական ներկայացուցիչ Վլադիմիր Մարկինը:
«Այսօր Սմոլենսկի շրջանի Պեչորսկի ծայրամասում Հյուսիասյին օդանավակայանում վայրէջք կատարելիս ուժեղ մառախուղի պայմաններում ավիավթարի է ենթարկվել Լեհաստանի նախագահի ՏՈՒ-154 օդանավը: Օդանավում եղել է 132 մարդ, այդ թվում` նախագահն ու նրա կինը», -ասել է Մարկինը: 
ՌԴ Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարությունից տեղեկացրել են, որ բոլոր ուղևորները մահացել են: 
ՌԴ նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևը անմիջապես տեղեկացվել է աղետի վերաբերյալ, նրա հրամանով դեպքի վայր է ժամանել ՌԴ ԱԻ նախարար Սերգեյ Շոյգուն: Բացի այդ, ՌԴ նախագահը ստեղծել է կառավարական հանձնաժողով` վարչապետ Վլադիմիր Պուտինի ղեկավարությամբ: Հանձնաժողովը հետաքննելու է արտակարգ պատահարի հանգամանքները: 
Նկատենք, որ Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեհ Կաչինսկին ուղևորվելիս է եղել Սմոլենսկ, որտեղ գտնվում է բռնատիրական ռեպրեսիաների զոհերի հուշահամալիրը: Նախագահ Կաչինսկին պետք է մասնակցեր Կատինում կազմակերպվելիք ողբերգական իրադարձությունների 70-ամյակի միջոցառումներին: 
Ենթադրվում էր, որ Կատինում այդ միջոցառումներին պետք է մասնակցեին լեհ համայնքների հազարավոր ներկայացուցիչներ: 


Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Տո այ մարդ, ասա կամիկաձե էիր, ինչ էիր, "Տու–154" էիր նստում....

Ռուսները նորից խայտառակ եղան...
Պատկերացնում եք՝ ինչ խայտառակություն ա, որ քո երկրում, քո փդած սամալյոտների կամ էլ լյոտչիկների պատճառով ուրիշ երկրի նախագահ ա զոհվում  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան



----------


## Norton

> Քիչ առաջ Ռուսասաստանում սպանել են Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեխ Կաչինսկիին:


 Արտ լավ էլի :Wink: 
Արդեն Ռուսաստանում ինչ ինքնաթիռ ընկնի մեջը պաշտոնյայով պտի ասենք խփել են? մանավանդ, որ մոտիվացիա չկա:

----------

Lion (10.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Արտգեո, ամոթ ունեցի :Angry2:  գրածդ արդեն հրեամասոնաիլյումինատական դավադրությունների սիրահարների մտքեր է հիշեցնում :Angry2:

----------

Lion (10.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Արտգեո, ամոթ ունեցի գրածդ արդեն հրեամասոնաիլյումինատական դավադրությունների սիրահարների մտքեր է հիշեցնում


Զատո, որ մտնում ես անմիջապես աչքի է ընկնում թեման: Եթե լիներ ավիովթար, ես չէի մտնի, դե գիտեմ, ինչ նոր բան պիտի ասվեր: 
Ռեյթինգ ա բարձրացվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

> Զատո, որ մտնում ես անմիջապես աչքի է ընկնում թեման: Եթե լիներ ավիովթար, ես չէի մտնի, դե գիտեմ, ինչ նոր բան պիտի ասվեր: 
> Ռեյթինգ ա բարձրացվում


Սեփական հեղինակության հաշվի՞ն :Angry2:  չգիտեմ՝ քո համար ոնց, բայց իմ համար դա ցավալի ա: Խիստ ցավալի ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

մդա... ողբերգություն է ու միարժամանակ Ռուսաստանի խայտառակությունը՝ ռուսական արտադրության ինքնաթիռը վթարվում է ռուսական օդանավակայանում վայրէջք կատարելիս վատ եղանակի պայմաններում, ռուսական դիսպետչերանոցի թույլտվությամբ… Հազիվ թե ռուսները էդքան էշ գտնվեին նման խայտառակություն կազմակերպելու համար… Զավեշտալին ու միևնույն ժամական ամենացավալին դե Կատինի պատմությունն է՝ Ռուսները 90–ականներին նոր ընդունեցին որ իրենք են գնդակահարել 21 հազար լեհ ռազմագերիներին, ու Լեհաստանի պրեզիդենտը գնում էր փաստորեն Կատինի ողբերգությունը Պուտինի հետ հիշելու… Ռուսաստանի հետ ոչ մեկի բախտն էլ չի բերել… թերևս գուցե չուկչաները գոհ են։

Հ.Գ. Թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխեք, մի հատ էլ մեզ խայտառակ մի արեք :Tongue:

----------

Ariadna (10.04.2010), Artgeo (10.04.2010), Katka (10.04.2010), VisTolog (10.04.2010), Դեկադա (10.04.2010)

----------


## terev

> ռուսական արտադրության ինքնաթիռը վթարվում է ռուսական օդանավակայանում վայրէջք կատարելիս վատ եղանակի պայմաններում, ռուսական դիսպետչերանոցի թույլտվությամբ…


Ավելացնեմ, որ ընդամենը 3-4 ամիս առաջ այդ ինքնաթիռը վերանորոգվել էր Սամարա քաղաքում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ավելացնեմ, որ ընդամենը 3-4 ամիս առաջ այդ ինքնաթիռը վերանորոգվել էր Սամարա քաղաքում:


Դե ինչքան ինքնաթիռ վթարվումա, անպայման շատ կարճ ժամանակ առաջ ստուգվածա լինում ու բնականաբար ոչ մի թերություն չի ունենում: ::}:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ավելացնեմ, որ ընդամենը 3-4 ամիս առաջ այդ ինքնաթիռը վերանորոգվել էր Սամարա քաղաքում:


Դե ամեն դեպքում կատեգորիկ չի կարելի դատել, ինձ թվում է ինչ–որ տեղ լեհերի կոտոշավորությունն էլ է դեր խաղացել, որ չորս անգամ փորձել են վայրէջք կատարել, չի ստացվել ու նորից են փորձել։ Լեհ նախագահը հավանաբար անպայման ուզեցել է իջնել ու ժամ առաջ ներկա լինել ողբերգական դեպքերը հիշելու այդ արարողությանը։ Էմոցիանե՜ր, ոչ ադեկվատ որոշումնե՜ր… մի խոսքով շատ, շատ, շատ ցավալի է… աբիդնօ… Մոդերներ, ինչ կլինի թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխեք էլի… վաղուց հայտնի է, որ Արտգեոն ռուսներին չի սիրում… ես էլ չեմ սիրում մեր մեջ ասած, բայց դե օբյեկտիվ չի։

----------

Amarysa (10.04.2010), Kuk (10.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Շատ ցավում եմ :Cray:  :Cray:  :Cray: ,Լեհաստանի Նախագահը շատ լավ ազատությունները գնահատող մարդ եր,տրամադրությունս ընկավ,

----------


## Adriano

Շատ ցավալի է, շատ քանզի բոլորս էլ գիտեինք թե ինչպիսի հակառուսական դիրքորոշում ուներ Լեհ Կաչինսկին: Սա առիթ կտա բոլորը բարդելու ՌԴ հատուկ ծառայությունների վրա: Սակայն ինչն է ամենահետաքրքիրը այս պատմության մեջ: Ես ինքս չեմ հավատում կանխագուշակումների, սակայն ինչպես նշում էր Վանգան երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմից առաջ, պետք է մահափորձ լնի 4 վարչապետի նկատմամբ, սակայն ինչպես գիտենք այդ կանխատեսումները կարելի է նաև հասկանալ նախագահներ, հետևապես այս դեպքը կարծես թե համընկնում է: ԻՆչ կասեք?

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Լեհաստանի նախագահը շատ լավ մարդ եր :Cray:  :Cray:  :Cray: ,ինչի է վատ բաները միայն լավ մարդկանց հետ պատահում,նրա ազատ հայացքները ամեն ինչ արժեն,եկեք հարգենք նրանց հիշատակը,
Այս երգը նվիրվում է նրան

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխվել է: Սպանության մեղադրանք ներկայացնելու համար պետք է.*
ա. լինել դատախազ
բ. ունենալ համապատասխան լիազորություններ
գ. կատարել քննություն
դ. հավաքել անհերքելի փաստեր

Նշվածից ոչ մի կետի չբավարարելու պատճառով թեման սկսողի մեղադրանքները համարում եմ անհիմն և անվանափոխում թեման:

----------

Agni (10.04.2010), Amarysa (10.04.2010), Chuk (10.04.2010), Norton (10.04.2010), Rammstein (15.04.2010), Rhayader (10.04.2010), Sophie (13.04.2010), VisTolog (10.04.2010), Աբելյան (10.04.2010), Արշակ (13.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (10.04.2010), Հայուհի (09.04.2011), Ներսես_AM (10.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ծով

:Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: արյա լավ է ինսունվեց մարդ...չէին ջոկում էդքանը էդ դիսպերչիկները, չէին ջոկում, որ եղանակը էն չի....... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: աաաաաաաաաաաա....լացում եմ, լուրջ եմ ասում....ինչ ահավոր ա :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (10.04.2010), Աբելյան (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ծով

> *Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխվել է: Սպանության մեղադրանք ներկայացնելու համար պետք է.*
> ա. լինել դատախազ
> բ. ունենալ համապատասխան լիազորություններ
> գ. կատարել քննություն
> դ. հավաքել անհերքելի փաստեր
> 
> Նշվածից ոչ մի կետի չբավարարելու պատճառով թեման սկսողի մեղադրանքները համարում եմ անհիմն և անվանափոխում թեման:


Արտին սուտ մատնության հոդվածով դատե՞նք...
աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Sad:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (10.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

Պիտի զգույշ լինեն, մի պատվիրակությունը չպիտի մի ինքնաթիռով չգնա:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ախր ինչի են այդ Ռւսական ապուշ ինքնաթիռից օգտվում :Cray:  :Cray:  :Cray:

----------


## Norton

Ժող Կաչինսկին երկվորյակ եղբայր ունի, կարան իրան դնեն, վիզուալ տարբերությունը մեծ չի լինի :Think:

----------

VisTolog (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ուզում էի ասեի՝ դժվար էր հատուկ ինքնաթիռ հատկացնեին...  :Sad: 
Բայց հետո մտածեցի՝ ինչ տարբերություն... էդ դեպքում էլ սովորական մարդիկ կզոհվեին...
Մեկա  :Angry2:  Սաղ ռուսներն են մեղավոր իրանց նախնադարյան ինքնաթիռներով...
Եւրոպան մի քանի տարի առաջ չարգելեց Տու–154 երի մուտքը  եւրոպական օդային տարածք՞  :Blush:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (10.04.2010), Sagittarius (10.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Եկեք մի րոպե լռությամբ հարգենք նրանց հիշատակը

----------


## Norton

> Ուզում էի ասեի՝ դժվար էր հատուկ ինքնաթիռ հատկացնեին... 
> Բայց հետո մտածեցի՝ ինչ տարբերություն... էդ դեպքում էլ սովորական մարդիկ կզոհվեին...
> Մեկա  Սաղ ռուսներն են մեղավոր իրանց նախնադարյան ինքնաթիռներով...
> Եւրոպան մի քանի տարի առաջ չարգելեց Տու–154 երի մուտքը  եւրոպական օդային տարածք՞


Անի ջան, կարծեմ ինքնաթիռը նորմալ տեղ հասելա, ուղղակի տեսանելիությունը վատ ա եղել ու վերջի պահին ծառինա դիպչել:
Իհարկե Տու-երը իրանց վաղուց սպառել են, բայց կարծես թե սա այդ դեպքը չի:

----------

Ներսես_AM (10.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (10.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ֆրեյա ես 2 ձեռքով քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ,ռուսներն են մեղավոր :Angry2:

----------


## Ծով

մահափորձ բացառում եմ...անկապ ա էլի...օդաչուն էլ մահապարտ էր երևի, դիսպեչրանոցում էլ խոտ էին...

----------

Աբելյան (10.04.2010), Ձայնալար (10.04.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Արտին սուտ մատնության հոդվածով դատե՞նք...
> աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա


Ցանկացած առիթ սեփական ատելությունը արտահայտելու հոդվածով ամոթանք տանք: Կատարվածը ողբերգություն ա, իսկ Արթուրի համար "հրաշալի" առիթ Պուծինին քֆրտելու ու մարդասպան անվանելու համար: Կարելի ա առանց դրա էլ քֆրտել ու չսիրել ռուսներին, բայց ողբերգությունը որպես զենք չի կարելի օգտագործել: Ոնց որ ակամայից մտածեմ, թե մի բան էլ ուրախացել ա, որ տենց բան ա եղել հենց Ռուսաստանի տարածքում:

Արթ ներող կլինես, բայց հակակրանքը հիստերիայի չպետք է վերածվի: Դրան էլ չափ ու սահման կա: Նույնիսկ թշնամու նկատմամբ հարգանքի նորմեր կան, որոնք պետք է պահպանել:

----------

Fender (10.04.2010), VisTolog (10.04.2010), Արշակ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Ախր ինչի են այդ Ռւսական ապուշ ինքնաթիռից օգտվում


Ապուշ ինքնաթիռները ազգություն չունեն: Պարզապես կան հուսալի ու անհուսալի մոդելներ, հին ու նոր ինքնաթիռներ: Էս պարագայում ինքնաթիռի գործոնը էդքան էլ մեծ չի եղել, ինչքան վատ եղանակային պայմաններն ու անպայման վայրեջք կատարելու ցանկությունը: 4 մոտեցմամբ վայրեջքի անհաջող փորձերը պետք է ստիպեին ուրիշ օդանավակայան գնալ:

Ի դեպ ռուսական ինքնաթիռները վթարների ցուցանիշներով առաջին տեղը չեն զբաղեցնում: Ամենաշատը կարծեմ Բոինգներն են ընկնում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Անի ջան, կարծեմ ինքնաթիռը նորմալ տեղ հասելա, ուղղակի տեսանելիությունը վատ ա եղել ու վերջի պահին ծառինա դիպչել:
> Իհարկե Տու-երը իրանց վաղուց սպառել են, բայց կարծես թե սա այդ դեպքը չի:


Ուղղակի նոր ինքնաթիռները, որի մեջ ներառում եմ նաև դիսպետչերական նոր սարքավորումները, իրենց մեջ ներառում են նավիգատորային սարքավորումներ որոնք առանց տեսանելության նույնիսկ կառավարում են վայրէջքը համակարգչով, որը ավելի ճշգրիտ ա դարձնում վայրէջքը մառախուղի պայմաններում։ Նորագույն արտասահմանյան բոլոր օդանավակայանները ու ինքնաթիռները հիմա դրանցից են օգտվում։ Էդ դեպքում չէի կարողանա հասնել մի տեղ, որտեղ ծառ է աճում...

Նույն պատճառը նաև Սոչիում հայկական ինքնաթիռի "կորուստն" էր... Այդպիսի դժվարամատչելի ու անբարենպաստ կլիմայական գոտիներում մանավանդ պետք է թարմացնեն սարքավորումները...  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Նույն պատճառը նաև Սոչիում հայկական ինքնաթիռի "կորուստն" էր... Այդպիսի դժվարամատչելի ու անբարենպաստ կլիմայական գոտիներում մանավանդ պետք է թարմացնեն սարքավորումները...


Էլի Պուտինն էր մեղավոր: Կա չկա գնում եմ Պուտինի գլուխը ջարդեմ:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ուղղակի նոր ինքնաթիռները, որի մեջ ներառում եմ նաև դիսպետչերական նոր սարքավորումները, իրենց մեջ ներառում են նավիգատորային սարքավորումներ որոնք առանց տեսանելության նույնիսկ կառավարում են վայրէջքը համակարգչով, որը ավելի ճշգրիտ ա դարձնում վայրէջքը մառախուղի պայմաններում։ Նորագույն արտասահմանյան բոլոր օդանավակայանները ու ինքնաթիռները հիմա դրանցից են օգտվում։ Էդ դեպքում չէի կարողանա հասնել մի տեղ, որտեղ ծառ է աճում...
> 
> *Նույն պատճառը նաև Սոչիում հայկական ինքնաթիռի "կորուստն" էր... Այդպիսի դժվարամատչելի ու անբարենպաստ կլիմայական գոտիներում մանավանդ պետք է թարմացնեն սարքավորումները... :*(


հարգելիս ի գիտություն քեզ Սոչիում ընկնողը լավ էլ  նոր ինքնաթիռ էր` Ա 320, և իր մեջ ներառում էր նաև  քո ասած բոլոր *նավիգատորային սարքավորումները*: :Xeloq:

----------


## Artgeo

> *Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխվել է: Սպանության մեղադրանք ներկայացնելու համար պետք է.*
> ա. լինել դատախազ
> բ. ունենալ համապատասխան լիազորություններ
> գ. կատարել քննություն
> դ. հավաքել անհերքելի փաստեր
> 
> Նշվածից ոչ մի կետի չբավարարելու պատճառով թեման սկսողի մեղադրանքները համարում եմ անհիմն և անվանափոխում թեման:





> Արտին սուտ մատնության հոդվածով դատե՞նք...
> աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա


Նե, ընդամենը սխալ թարգմանություն, հազար ներողություն:
Եվրոնյուսի եթերում էր գրված killed in Russia, մայ ինգլիշը այնքան էլ գուդ չի, էնդ ֆոր դիս այ էմ սօ սորի, դառլինգներ ջան:  :Love: 



> Արտ լավ էլի
> Արդեն Ռուսաստանում ինչ ինքնաթիռ ընկնի մեջը պաշտոնյայով պտի ասենք խփել են? մանավանդ, որ մոտիվացիա չկա:


Վրաստանին աջակցություն, գազատարի համար խնդիրներ, հակառուսական դիրքորոշում, ազատության համար պայքար, խելք: Մոտիվացիայից շատ ի՞նչ կա: 



> Արտգեո, ամոթ ունեցի գրածդ արդեն հրեամասոնաիլյումինատական դավադրությունների սիրահարների մտքեր է հիշեցնում


Ռհաուադեռ ամոթ ունեցի, գրածներդ կարող եմ լուրջ ընդունել:



> Զատո, որ մտնում ես անմիջապես աչքի է ընկնում թեման: Եթե լիներ ավիովթար, ես չէի մտնի, դե գիտեմ, ինչ նոր բան պիտի ասվեր: 
> Ռեյթինգ ա բարձրացվում


  :Wink:  Հեչ էլ, թե հետո խմբագրելու են վերնագիրը, էդ պահին հո «գգմփ ա»:


Բայց ժող, լուրջ: Լեհերի վիճակը հիմա ի՜նչ ծանր ա... Վերնախավին ամբողջությամբ ոչնչացրին մի ակնթարթում: Պատմության մեջ էլի ա տենց բաներ եղել: 
20-րդ դարասկզբում Ռուսաստանում - թագավորական ընտանիքին մորթեցին:
20-րդ դարավերջում համարյա Ռուսաստանում - պառլամենտում քաղաքական էլիտային գնդակահարեցին:

----------

Ձայնալար (10.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Սամառայում «վերանորոգված» ինքնաթիռը 2009-ին էլ ա ՉՊ ունեցել:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> հարգելիս ի գիտություն քեզ Սոչիում ընկնողը լավ էլ  նոր ինքնաթիռ էր` Ա 320, և իր մեջ ներառում էր նաև  քո ասած բոլոր *նավիգատորային սարքավորումները*:


Եւ... Որն էր, ըստ քեզ, այդ դեպքում վթարի պատճառը՞՞՞

Իմ հիշելով մի քանի պատճառ կար.մեկը՝ դեսպետչերների սխալն էր, մյուսը՝ օդանավակայանի հնացած սարքավորումները։ 
հենց իրենք իրենց բերանով էին ասում, որ Սոչիի օդանավակայանը վաղուց թարմացման կարիք ունի...
Իսկ քո կարծիքով Սմոլենսկում պետք է վերջին խոսքով զինված օդանավակայան ունենային՞՞՞ Ռուսաստանի երկրորդական քաղաքներում ահավոր խայտառակ վիճակ ա...

----------


## My World My Space

> Եւ... Որն էր, ըստ քեզ, այդ դեպքում վթարի պատճառը՞՞՞
> 
> Իմ հիշելով մի քանի պատճառ կար.մեկը՝ դեսպետչերների սխալն էր, մյուսը՝ օդանավակայանի հնացած սարքավորումները։ 
> հենց իրենք իրենց բերանով էին ասում, որ Սոչիի օդանավակայանը վաղուց թարմացման կարիք ունի...
> Իսկ քո կարծիքով Սմոլենսկում պետք է վերջին խոսքով զինված օդանավակայան ունենային՞՞՞ Ռուսաստանի երկրորդական քաղաքներում ահավոր խայտառակ վիճակ ա...


բայց դա հեչ չի նշանակում, որ ինքնաթիռը լավը չէր, կամ որ Սոչիի վթարն էլ ա տենց եղել... օդանավակայանը միգուցե հագեցված չի նոր տեխնոլոգիաներով:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> բայց դա հեչ չի նշանակում, որ ինքնաթիռը լավը չէր, կամ որ Սոչիի վթարն էլ ա տենց եղել... օդանավակայանը միգուցե հագեցված չի նոր տեխնոլոգիաներով:


Էն, որ ինքնաթիռը լավը չէր, կասկած չի առաջացնում։ 
Նոր ինքնաթիռները ավելի լավ են հարմարեցված դժվար եղանակային պայմաններում աշխատելու համար։ Մասնավորապես՝ ավտոմատ նավիգացիոն համակարգերով հագեցված լինելը մառախուղի պայմաններում ինքնաթիռ իջեցնելու միջոցներից է։
*Ոնց կարար ժամանակակից ինքնաթիռը վայրէջքի տեղից 300մ շեղվեր՞*

Իսկ ավելի ընդհանուր՝ պատճառը մեկն ա. ռուսների անկազմակերպ ու հետամնաց վիճակը...

h.g. իդեպ, հայկական ինքնաթիռի գործը այդպես էլ ծածկադմփոց արեցին, չնայած այն փաստին, որ "սև" արկղերը գտնված էին։ Եւ այդպես էլ ոչ ոքի չպատճեցին...

----------


## Ուրվական

Էսօր ես էլ լսեցի, որ անձնական սկզբունքային տարաձայնություններ ա ունեցել Վրաստանի նախագահի հետ ու նաև քննարկվում է վարկած, որ սրա հետևում կանգնած են վրացական հատուկ ծառայությունները:

----------


## Norton

> Ուղղակի նոր ինքնաթիռները, որի մեջ ներառում եմ նաև դիսպետչերական նոր սարքավորումները, իրենց մեջ ներառում են նավիգատորային սարքավորումներ որոնք առանց տեսանելության նույնիսկ կառավարում են վայրէջքը համակարգչով, որը ավելի ճշգրիտ ա դարձնում վայրէջքը մառախուղի պայմաններում։ Նորագույն արտասահմանյան բոլոր օդանավակայանները ու ինքնաթիռները հիմա դրանցից են օգտվում։ Էդ դեպքում չէի կարողանա հասնել մի տեղ, որտեղ ծառ է աճում...
> 
> Նույն պատճառը նաև Սոչիում հայկական ինքնաթիռի "կորուստն" էր... Այդպիսի դժվարամատչելի ու անբարենպաստ կլիմայական գոտիներում մանավանդ պետք է թարմացնեն սարքավորումները...


Լուրերով ասեցի, որ վերազինումից հետո տեղադրվել են ժամնակակից նավիգացիոն համակարգեր, ինքնաթիռը ամեն կերպ թարմացվել էր, ի վերջո թիվ 1 ինքնաթիռն էր իրենց երկրում:

----------


## Norton

> Էսօր ես էլ լսեցի, որ անձնական սկզբունքային տարաձայնություններ ա ունեցել Վրաստանի նախագահի հետ ու նաև քննարկվում է վարկած, որ սրա հետևում կանգնած են վրացական հատուկ ծառայությունները:


պրիմիտիվ ռուսական քարոզչություն

----------

Amarysa (10.04.2010), Artgeo (10.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չգիտեմ, դիտավորյալ է արվել թե ոչ, ով է արել, ինչու է արել...
Ավիացիայից խելքս մի քիչ ավելի շատ է հասնում, քան քաղաքականությունից:

ՏՈՒ154-ը *միակ* մարդատար ինքնաթիռն է, որը կարող է ոչ վթարային վայրէջք կատարել լրիվ բեռնված վիճակում բոլոր շարժիչների շարքից դուրս գալու դեպքում:

Պարզապես այս ֆորումի մասնակիցներից շատերը (ներառյալ ինձ) մեծացան այն ժամանակաշրջանում, երբ ընդունված էր արտասահմանյան-սովետական ապրանքների համեմատությունում ապրիորի նախապատվությունը տալ արտասահմանյանին: Նույնիսկ հիշում եմ, ինչ-որ ապրանքի մասին խոսելիս հարցնում էինք` "կոոպերատիվ է թե ֆիրմա": Համապատասխանաբար, կոոպերատիվը համարում էինք զիբիլ, իսկ ֆիրման "վերջն էր":

Ժամանակն է սակայն հրաժարվելու այդ մտածելակերպից: Մի հատ փնտրեք ինտերնետում, տեսեք թե "ֆիրմա" Աէրոբուսներն ինչ հաճախականությամբ են վթարվում:

Կոնկրետ այս վթարի մանրամասներին դեռ չեմ հասցրել ծանոթանալ:

----------

Elmo (13.04.2010), Արշակ (13.04.2010), Ձայնալար (10.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (10.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Սև արկղերից մեկը գտել են, այն գրեթե վնասված չէ:
http://regnum.ru/news/1272371.html

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Տարբեր աղբյուրներ նույն բանն են պնդում` ինքնաթիռի անձնակազմին առաջարկել են վատ եղանակի պատճառով վայրէջք կատարել Մոսկվայում կամ Մինսկում, սակայն նա հրաժարվել է և համառորեն փորձել է իջնել Սմոլենսկում: Եթե դա ճիշտ է, ապա մեղքի գլխավոր բաժինը անձնակազմինն է:

Ինքս երբ Մոսկվայից Մինսկ էի թռնում, կրկին եղանակը վատն էր, Մինսկին մոտենալիս ինքնառիը սկսեց ուժգին թափ տալ ("ֆիրմա" Canadian Regional Jet էր), շրջվեցինք, իջանք 300 կմ այն կողմ գտնվող Գոմել քաղաքում, որտեղ սպասեցինք մինչև եղանակը կարգավորվեց:

----------


## ministr

> Քիչ առաջ Ռուսասաստանում սպանել են Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեխ Կաչինսկիին:


Էլի սկսար? Բայց ինչ տիպ ես հաա.. տոչնի Քռի ջուր խմած որ ասում են դու ես:
Մարդը զոհվելա, փոխանակ մի կտոր ցավակցական բան գրես կամ եթե չես կարողանում մի տեղից copy անես ցանկություններդ ես արտահայտում...

Ի միջի այլոց, մի հատ էլ հիշի թե ինչի էր էդ մարդն առհասարակ եկել Ռուսաստան... եկել էր մասնակցելու 1000 լեհ սպաների զանգվածային սպանության տարելիցին, որոնց գիտես չէ ով էր սպանել? Նույն Սահակաշվիլի..էհ ինչ եմ աում Ջուղաշվիլի-Ստալինը, որի արձանը մինչև էսօր տնգցրած եք պահում... Բերիան էլ վրից նվեր: 

Նենց որ արի քաղաքական աստառներդ պահի վրացական ֆորումների համար, ստեղ արդեն կուշտ ենք:

----------

davidus (10.04.2010), VisTolog (10.04.2010), Լեո (10.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Նախարար եղբայր, գիտե՞ս ինչն է հետաքրքիր: Google-ով որոնում արեցի, անգլոլեզու նորությունների մեծ մասը ունեն նույն Արտգեոյի դրած վերնագիրը:

----------


## ministr

Դե ցանկալին կամ մտածածը իրականի տեղ ներկայացնելը սաղ աշխարհի լրատվականներինա հատուկ: Ոնց որ մի տեղ երկրաշարժա լինում մրցություն են կազմակերպում թե ով ավելի շատ թիվ կասի:

Յ.Գ. Նոր նայեցի թե ինչ են գրում: Killed-ը չի նշանակում որ սպանել են:
Օրինակ սա 
Polish president among 96 killed in plane crash - Yahoo! News UK

չի նշանակում որ 96 մարդու սպանել են:

----------

davidus (10.04.2010), VisTolog (10.04.2010), Լեո (10.04.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ցավակցություններս լեհ ժողովրդին:

Նման վթարները երբեք պատահականություն չեն լինում, բայց բացառում եմ Ռուսաստանի կողմից կազմակերպված լինելը: Նման անտաղանդ սցենար Պուտինը երբեք չէր գրի: Շան գլուխը ուրիշ տեղա թաղած:

----------

Amarysa (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Նախարար եղբայր, գիտե՞ս ինչն է հետաքրքիր: Google-ով որոնում արեցի, անգլոլեզու նորությունների մեծ մասը ունեն նույն Արտգեոյի դրած վերնագիրը:





> Դե ցանկալին կամ մտածածը իրականի տեղ ներկայացնելը սաղ աշխարհի լրատվականներինա հատուկ: Ոնց որ մի տեղ երկրաշարժա լինում մրցություն են կազմակերպում թե ով ավելի շատ թիվ կասի:
> 
> *Յ.Գ. Նոր նայեցի թե ինչ են գրում: Killed-ը չի նշանակում որ սպանել են:
> Օրինակ սա 
> Polish president among 96 killed in plane crash - Yahoo! News UK
> 
> չի նշանակում որ 96 մարդու սպանել են:*


Ժող, Արթգեոն արդեն ասեց, որ իրա գրածը սխալ թարգմանության արդյունք ա ու ներողություն խնդրեց: Էլ ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Վերնագիրն էլ, ինչպես տեսնում եք, փոխվել ա:
Նենց էլ պաշտպանում եք ռուսներին, ոնց-որ հեչ իրանցից սպասելի չի:

----------

Amarysa (10.04.2010), Ambrosine (10.04.2010), Artgeo (10.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

Վերնագիրը հասկացանք բա գրառումը ինչի չեք խմբագրում որ թյուրիմացություններից խուսափենք???
Ռուսներին պաշտպանելը չի հարցը, այլ սուբյեկտիվ բոչկա գլորելը չդզելը:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իրա գրառման մեջ ամեն մարդ իրավունք ունի իր սեփական կարծիքն արտահայտելու, իսկ վերնագրերը ցանկալի է, որ հնարավորինս չեզոք լինեն:

----------

Artgeo (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իրա գրառման մեջ ամեն մարդ իրավունք ունի իր սեփական կարծիքն արտահայտելու, իսկ վերնագրերը ցանկալի է, որ հնարավորինս չեզոք լինեն:


Բագրատ ջան, ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ Արթուրը առաջին գրառումն էլ ա հոդվածի վերնագրի ազդեցությամբ գրել: Գոնե առաջին գրառումը խմբագրի :Smile:

----------

ministr (10.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Մարդը զոհվելա, փոխանակ մի կտոր ցավակցական բան գրես կամ եթե չես կարողանում մի տեղից copy անես ցանկություններդ ես արտահայտում...
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, մի հատ էլ հիշի թե ինչի էր էդ մարդն առհասարակ եկել Ռուսաստան... եկել էր մասնակցելու 1000 լեհ սպաների զանգվածային սպանության տարելիցին, որոնց գիտես չէ ով էր սպանել? Նույն Սահակաշվիլի..էհ ինչ եմ աում Ջուղաշվիլի-Ստալինը, որի արձանը մինչև էսօր տնգցրած եք պահում... Բերիան էլ վրից նվեր: 
> 
> Նենց որ արի քաղաքական աստառներդ պահի վրացական ֆորումների համար, ստեղ արդեն կուշտ ենք:


Լեխ Կաչինսկին Վրաստանի ամենամոտ բարեկամներից է... էր... 2008 թվականին երբ Պուծինի զորքերը ռմբակոծում էին մեր տները Լեխ Կաչինսկին էր, որ կազմակերպեց Եվրոպայի 5 նախագահի շուտափույթ այցը Թբիլիսի: Ի դեպ, այն ժամանակ նույնպես ռուսները պատրաստ էին գմփցնել ինքնաթիռը, այդ պատճառով ինքնաթիռը վայրեջք կատարեց Ադրբեջանում: Մեզ համար մեծ շոկ ու ցավ է նրա Ռուսաստանում սպանությունը: 

Պատրաստվում եմ վաղը գնալ Լեհաստանի դեսպանատուն և ցավակցություններս հայտնել բարեկամ ժողովրդին: 

Լեխ Կաչինսկին գնում էր ԽՈՐՀՐԴԱՅԻՆ ՄԻՈՒԹՅԱՆ ժամանակ գնդակահարված լեհերի հիշատակը հարգելու... Այն Խորհրդային Միության, որի փլուզումը անձնական տրագեդիա է համարում Պուծինը, գնում էր երկիր, որը ԽՍՀՄ-ի իրավահաջորդն է: Նա սպանվեց նույն մարդկանց  կողմից... Մարդիկ, որոնք ավելի շատ մարդ են սպանել, քան նացիստները... 

Մարդկային ցեղասպանությունը խոհրդային ԿԳԲ-ի կողմից շարունակվում է... 

Մենք բոլորս այսօր լեհ ենք...

----------


## ministr

> Լեխ Կաչինսկին Վրաստանի ամենամոտ բարեկամներից է... էր... 2008 թվականին երբ Պուծինի զորքերը ռմբակոծում էին մեր տները Լեխ Կաչինսկին էր, որ կազմակերպեց Եվրոպայի 5 նախագահի շուտափույթ այցը Թբիլիսի: Ի դեպ, այն ժամանակ նույնպես ռուսները պատրաստ էին գմփցնել ինքնաթիռը, այդ պատճառով ինքնաթիռը վայրեջք կատարեց Ադրբեջանում: Մեզ համար մեծ շոկ ու ցավ է նրա Ռուսաստանում սպանությունը: 
> 
> Պատրաստվում եմ վաղը գնալ Լեհաստանի դեսպանատուն և ցավակցություններս հայտնել բարեկամ ժողովրդին: 
> 
> Լեխ Կաչինսկին գնում էր ԽՈՐՀՐԴԱՅԻՆ ՄԻՈՒԹՅԱՆ ժամանակ գնդակահարված լեհերի հիշատակը հարգելու... Այն Խորհրդային Միության, որի փլուզումը անձնական տրագեդիա է համարում Պուծինը, գնում էր երկիր, որը ԽՍՀՄ-ի իրավահաջորդն է: Նա սպանվեց նույն մարդկանց  կողմից... Մարդիկ, որոնք ավելի շատ մարդ են սպանել, քան նացիստները... 
> 
> Մարդկային ցեղասպանությունը խոհրդային ԿԳԲ-ի կողմից շարունակվում է... 
> 
> Մենք բոլորս այսօր լեհ ենք...


Արդեն հեչ կապ չունի թե զոհվածը ում բարեկամն էր կամ թշնամին: Ողբերգությունա:

Ճիշտ ես ՋՈՒՂԱՇՎԻԼԻՆ ԲԵՐԻԱՅԻ հետ միասին շատ ավելի մարդա սպանել քան նացիստները, արձանների վրա դեռ թիվը չեք գրել? Խորհրդային Միությունից էլ հեչ բողոքելու չունեք: Ջավախք եք նվեր ստացել...

Վրաստանի քաղաքական պոռնկությունը ոնց կար տենց էլ շարունակվումա ինչ արած...

----------

davidus (10.04.2010), Hda (10.04.2010)

----------


## Lion

> Քիչ առաջ Ռուսասաստանում *սպանել են* Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեխ Կաչինսկիին:



Բայց ինչ ստոր, զզվելի արարածա, էդ Պուտինը, թաքնված ԿԳԲ-շնիկ, ՆԿՎԴ-ական վիժվացք... չէ *Artgeo*? :Wink: 

ՌԴ-ին ու անձամբ Վ.Վ. Պուտինին նվիրված հարցերում մի քիչ օբյեկտիվությունը չէր խանգարի... :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, մի հատ էլ հիշի թե ինչի էր էդ մարդն առհասարակ եկել Ռուսաստան... եկել էր մասնակցելու *1000 լեհ սպաների* զանգվածային սպանության տարելիցին, որոնց գիտես չէ ով էր սպանել? Նույն Սահակաշվիլի..էհ ինչ եմ աում Ջուղաշվիլի-Ստալինը, որի արձանը մինչև էսօր տնգցրած եք պահում... Բերիան էլ վրից նվեր:


Մի փոքր ուղղում նախարար եղբայր… 1000 չէ, ըստ դոսյեի՝ 14 ու կես հազար սպաների և ոստիկանների, և ոչ միայն։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ մոտ 22 հազար լեհաստանի քաղաքացու։ Առհասարակ արժի երբեմն կարդալ ուղղված ժամանակագրությունն ու պատմությունը, քանի որ մեր հիշողության մեջ դեռևս պահպանվում են սովետական կեղծ պատմության ու սովետական պրոպագանդայի հետքերը, մասնավորապես դպրոցական դասագրքերից, որտեղ գրված էր, որ այդ զզվելի ֆաշիստները հանկարծակի հարձակվեցին Սովետական Միության վրա ու ոչինչ գրված չէր այն մասին, որ 39 թվին կարմիր բանակը ներխուժեց Լեհաստան։ 

Катынь: хроника событий
Справка Международного общества «Мемориал»

----------

Amarysa (10.04.2010), Artgeo (10.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Մի փոքր ուղղում նախարար եղբայր… 1000 չէ, ըստ դոսյեի՝ 14 ու կես հազար սպաների և ոստիկանների, և ոչ միայն։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ մոտ 22 հազար լեհաստանի քաղաքացու։ Առհասարակ արժի երբեմն կարդալ ուղղված ժամանակագրությունն ու պատմությունը, քանի որ մեր հիշողության մեջ դեռևս պահպանվում են սովետական կեղծ պատմության ու սովետական պրոպագանդայի հետքերը, մասնավորապես դպրոցական դասագրքերից, որտեղ գրված էր, որ այդ զզվելի ֆաշիստները հանկարծակի հարձակվեցին Սովետական Միության վրա ու ոչինչ գրված չէր այն մասին, որ 39 թվին կարմիր բանակը ներխուժեց Լեհաստան։ 
> 
> Катынь: хроника событий
> Справка Международного общества «Мемориал»


1000 էր տպավորվել ինչ որ.. Thanks for update  :Smile: 
Բայց դե շվիլիի մոտ մի 20000 էս կողմ էն կողմ... ինչ տարբերություն  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արդեն հեչ կապ չունի թե զոհվածը ում բարեկամն էր կամ թշնամին: Ողբերգությունա:
> 
> Ճիշտ ես ՋՈՒՂԱՇՎԻԼԻՆ ԲԵՐԻԱՅԻ հետ միասին շատ ավելի մարդա սպանել քան նացիստները, արձանների վրա դեռ թիվը չեք գրել? Խորհրդային Միությունից էլ հեչ բողոքելու չունեք: Ջավախք եք նվեր ստացել...
> 
> Վրաստանի քաղաքական պոռնկությունը ոնց կար տենց էլ շարունակվումա ինչ արած...


Վերջին տեղեկություններով, էս քանի օրը վրացական ընդդիմադիր ԶԼՄ ների տվյալներով, 2008 թվականի ռուսական հերթական ագրեսիայի ժամանակ, Վրաստանի ռեինտեգրացիայի նախարարը բանակցություններ էր տանում ռուս այսպես կոչված զինվորների հետ, որ Գորիի կենտրոնում գտնվող Ստալինի արձանը գմփցնեն: Արդյունքում, ռումբեր ընկան ամբողջ Գորիում, իսկ Ստալինի արձանից մի հատ կտորիկ չպակասեց: Լուժկովի ու Պուծինի հերոս http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...0%94-5.03.1953 Ստալինի արձանը ցավոք, դեռ Գորիի կենտրոնում է, կան մի քանի զառամյալ կարոտախտով տառապողներ, որոնց դեռ նեղացնել պետք չէ, բայց դե... Քիչ մնաց: 

Լենին - Ստալին - Ելցին - Պուծին - ...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ստալինը լեհերին *անձամբ* չէր սիրում: Մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ պատճառն այն է, որ երիտասարդ տարիքում սիրահարված է եղել լեհուհու վրա, սակայն մերժվել է: Կարծեմ, անձնական անտիպատիայով է պայմանավորված եղել այն, որ նա երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմից հետո Վիլնյուսի շրջանը վերցրեց Լեհաստանից և նվիրեց Լիտվային:

----------


## Ambrosine

Արթուր, եթե Ստալինը խորհրդային շրջանում կարողանում էր իրեն ոչ ցանկալի անձանց ԽՍՀՄ-ի սահմաններից դուրս ֆիզիկապես վերացներ, այսօրվա պայմաններում դա ընդհանրապես խնդիր չէ: Ոչ ոք սեփական երկրի տարածքում այս մասշտաբի սպանություն չէր թույլ տա իրեն:

հ.գ. Ինչու՞ եք կարծում, որ պարտադիր ինչ-որ մեկի սարքածն էր: Եթե ինքնաթիռի մեջ մի հեղինակավոր անձ է լինում, ուրեմն վերջ հա՞, սարքած էր:

----------

Lion (10.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (10.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (11.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Վերջին տեղեկություններով, էս քանի օրը վրացական ընդդիմադիրներ ԶԼՄ ների տվյալներով, 2008 թվականի ռուսական հերթական ագրեսիայի ժամանակ, Վրաստանի ռեինտեգրացիայի նախարարը բանակցություններ էր տանում ռուս այսպես կոչված զինվորների հետ, որ Գորիի կենտրոնում գտնվող Ստալինի արձանը գմփցնեն: Արդյունքում, ռումբեր ընկան ամբողջ Գորիում, իսկ Ստալինի արձանից մի հատ կտորիկ չպակասեց: Լուժկովի ու Պուծինի հերոս http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...0%94-5.03.1953 Ստալինի արձանը ցավոք, դեռ Գորիի կենտրոնում է, կան մի քանի զառամյալ կարոտախտով տառապողներ, որոնց դեռ նեղացնել պետք չէ, բայց դե... Քիչ մնաց: 
> 
> Լենին - Ստալին - Ելցին - Պուծին - ...


2008թ վրացական ագրեսիայի ժամանակ հույսները դրել էին որ ռուսները գան Ստալինին գմփցնեն?
Հայկական եկեղեցիներ գմփցնելու գործով լավ եք, բայց Ստալինի արձանին դուխներդ չի հերիքում կպնեք, թե ուղղակի չի կարելի կպնել աստվածներին Guardian

----------

davidus (10.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> 2008թ վրացական ագրեսիայի ժամանակ հույսները դրել էին որ ռուսները գան Ստալինին գմփցնեն?
> Հայկական եկեղեցիներ գմփցնելու գործով լավ եք, բայց Ստալինի արձանին դուխներդ չի հերիքում կպնեք, թե ուղղակի չի կարելի կպնել աստվածներին Guardian


Կներես, բայց Ռեգնումի կլկլոցին քոմենտ չի լինի, որքան էլ այն թաքցնես Գարդիանի անվան տակ  :Wink: 

Ինչ մարդ կորցրինք... Արդարության համար պայքարող մարդ, որին տանել չէին կարող Ռուսաստանում



Ներքևի վիդեոն նայելուց առաջ, երեխաներին հեռու պահեք, Պուծինի հոգեկան խանգարումներով վեցերից մեկն ա խոսում, մեղք են երեխեքը


Էս մեկը ավելի քիչ հոգեկան չի

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Թե չէ մենք էլ չգիտեինք, որ Ռուսաստանի ղեկավարությունը Կաչինսկուն չէր սիրում, շնորհակալություն, որ աչքներս բացեցիր:
Իմ հարևան Վալոդն էլ չէր սիրում նրան, հլը գնամ հարցնեմ, գուցե նրա մատն էլ է խառը այս ավիավթարի մեջ:

----------

Adriano (11.04.2010), davidus (10.04.2010), ministr (10.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Թե չէ մենք էլ չգիտեինք, որ Ռուսաստանի ղեկավարությունը Կաչինսկուն չէր սիրում, շնորհակալություն, որ աչքներս բացեցիր:
> Իմ հարևան Վալոդն էլ չէր սիրում նրան, հլը գնամ հարցնեմ, գուցե նրա մատն էլ է խառը այս ավիավթարի մեջ:


Չէի կասկածում, որ Պուծինի հարևանությամբ ես ապրում, բարևի։ Հույս ունեմ շուտով նրան ճաղերի ետևում տեսնել։ 

Տարօրինակ օրինաչափություն եմ նկատել, Վալոդ անունը հաճախակի ա կրկնվում ձեր գրառումներում, ենթագիտակցական ա երևի։


Լեխ Կաչինսկին հետմահու Վրաստանի ազգային հերոսի կոչում է ստացել։
Սահակաշվիլի CNN ուղիղ եթեր

Ռուսաստանի և Լեհաստանի հարաբերությունները կտաքանան
Կրեմլի ագիտ պրոմ Ռեգնում զոմբիացման գործակալություն 

Ռեգնում կրեմբլի զոմբիացման գործակալության ժամանակագրությունը

*15.03.10* http://www.regnum.ru/news/1263229.html «Իմեդի» հեռուստաալիքը «թաղեց» Լեհաստանի նախագահին
*26.03.10* http://www.regnum.ru/news/1266939.html Ռուսաստանը հրավիրեց  Լեհաստանի նախագահին Կատին
*10.04.10* http://www.regnum.ru/news/1272281.html Լեհաստանի նախագահի ինքնաթիռը գմփաց
*10.04.10* http://www.regnum.ru/news/1272284.html Սաղ վրացական «Իմեդի» հեռուստաալիքն է մեղավոր, ֆի

http://www.regnum.ru/dossier/1686.html?page2

Ու վերջում, ևս մեկ անգամ 

Ռուսաստանի և Լեհաստանի հարաբերությունները կտաքանան
Կրեմլի ագիտ պրոմ Ռեգնում զոմբիացման գործակալություն 

Ինքնաթիռում էր Լեհաստանի Պուծինին ատող քաղաքական ողջ անձնակազմը... Կտաքանան, բա ի՞նչ կանեն… Էխ... Պուծյա, պուծյա...

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեր մեջ ասած սկսեցի կասկածել նկարներ նայելով… Ինքնաթիռի մեծ կտորը «ականջն» է մնացել, ոնց որ մեծ բարձրությունից գյաբռլամիշ եղած լինի… չէ չէ… ավելի շուտ գլխից ու պոչից է մի կտոր մնացել… Ծառերից է բռնվե՞լ… հըմ… :Think:  հլը տեղը նայեք.

Ընկնելու տեղը…


Ամեն դեպքում պատրաստվեք սկանդալոտ աժիոտաժների…

----------

Amarysa (10.04.2010), Askalaf (11.04.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

> Տո այ մարդ, ասա կամիկաձե էիր, ինչ էիր, "Տու–154" էիր նստում....
> 
> ...


Ֆրեյա ջան կամիկաձե չի, բայց ճար էլ չունի որ նորը գնի, քանի որ տեղնուտեղը ռեյտինգը կընգնի, եթե հանկարծ նորը գնեին, հաջորդ օրը ամբողջ լեհական մամուլն ու հեռուստատեսությունը գրելու ու ցուցադրելու էր, որ Լեհաստանում շատ ու շատ ավելի կարևոր տեղեր կան էտ փողը ծախսելու քան թե պրեզիդենտի սամալյոտը...




> Դե ամեն դեպքում կատեգորիկ չի կարելի դատել, ինձ թվում է ինչ–որ տեղ լեհերի կոտոշավորությունն էլ է դեր խաղացել, որ չորս անգամ փորձել են վայրէջք կատարել, չի ստացվել ու նորից են փորձել։ Լեհ նախագահը հավանաբար անպայման ուզեցել է իջնել ու ժամ առաջ ներկա լինել ողբերգական դեպքերը հիշելու այդ արարողությանը։ Էմոցիանե՜ր, ոչ ադեկվատ որոշումնե՜ր… մի խոսքով շատ, շատ, շատ ցավալի է… աբիդնօ…


Ֆորումներում կարդացի, որ նախագահի այցը հիմնականում նպատակ ուներ Կատինի դժբախտ դեպքերի ֆոնին լեհ ժողովրդի էմոցիաների վրա խաղալով «նախընտրական շոու» անցկացնել, ըստ այդմ էլ հրամայվել է անպայման վայրէջք կատարել (sic!)։ 

Ինչևէ, կան որոշ հարցեր որոնք պետք է պարզաբանվեն՝

1. Ի՞նչու են դիսպետչերները ռուսական մեկ այլ ինքնաթիռի նույն օրը արգելել վայրեջք կատարել, իսկ լեհական ինքնաթիռին տվել են ընտրության հնարավորություն: 
2. Սմոլենսկի զինվորական օդանավակայանի անձնակազմը բավարարում է ռուսական թռիչքային նորմերի պահանջներին, սակայն ասում են որ բացակայում են նորագույն սարքավորումները (sic!), բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այդպիսիք ընդհանրապես բացակայում են։ Կան ռադարներ և այլ ուղղորդող սարքավորումներ, այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս բացատրել ինքնաթիռի շեղված վայրէջքը։
3. Ինչո՞ւ է Ռուսաստանի կառավարությունը նախապես խոսում լեհաստանի ամենափորձառու օդաչուներից մեկի սխալվելու մասին և առավել ևս գործ հարուցում համապատասխան պարագրաֆով, երբ դեռ սև արկղերը չեն վերծանվել։
4. Եվ վերջապես, այդ ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր, որ գետնից մի քանի հարյուր մետր բարձրության վրա գտնվող ինքնաթիռը դիպչելով ծառին(!) այդ աստիճան ավերվի։ 
 :Think:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (11.04.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

.
Դեպքի վայրը և զոհվածների անունները՝

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ֆրեյա ջան կամիկաձե չի, բայց ճար էլ չունի որ նորը գնի, քանի որ տեղնուտեղը ռեյտինգը կընգնի, եթե հանկարծ նորը գնեին, հաջորդ օրը ամբողջ լեհական մամուլն ու հեռուստատեսությունը գրելու ու ցուցադրելու էր, որ Լեհաստանում շատ ու շատ ավելի կարևոր տեղեր կան էտ փողը ծախսելու քան թե պրեզիդենտի սամալյոտը...
> 
> 
> 
> Ֆորումներում կարդացի, որ նախագահի այցը հիմնականում նպատակ ուներ Կատինի դժբախտ դեպքերի ֆոնին լեհ ժողովրդի էմոցիաների վրա խաղալով «նախընտրական շոու» անցկացնել, ըստ այդմ էլ հրամայվել է անպայման վայրէջք կատարել (sic!)։ 
> 
> Ինչևէ, կան որոշ հարցեր որոնք պետք է պարզաբանվեն՝
> 
> 1. Ի՞նչու են դիսպետչերները ռուսական մեկ այլ ինքնաթիռի նույն օրը արգելել վայրեջք կատարել, իսկ լեհական ինքնաթիռին տվել են ընտրության հնարավորություն: 
> ...


Հետաքրքիր վերլուծություն էր:
1. Հնարավոր է, որ պարզապես դուխերը չի հերիքել կոշտ "նիխտ" ասել Լեհաստանի նախագահին: Ի դեպ, մի տեղ կարդացի, որ Կաչինսկու Վրաստան այցի ժամանակ, որի մասին հիշատակեց Արտգեոն, ինքնաթիռի անձնակազմին որոշել էին պատժել Ադրբեջանում վայրէջք կատարելու համար:
2. Ինքնաթիռի շեղված վայրէջքի հազար ու մի պատճառ կարող է լինել: Անսարքություն օդանավակայանի սարքավորումներում, անսարքություն ինքնաթիռի դատչիկներում, դիսպետչերի սխալ, պիլոտի սխալ, դիսպետչերի և պիլոտի միմյանց սխալ հասկանալ, և այլն:
4. Այս պահը ինձ էլ է տարօրինակ թվում: Առավել ևս, որ կարծես թե հրդեհ չի բռնկվել: Այդ ինչ բարձր ծառ պիտի լիներ, որ այդտեղից ընկնելով այդքան մանր կտորների փշրվեր ինքնաթիռը:

----------


## Hda

> Ֆրեյա ջան կամիկաձե չի, բայց ճար էլ չունի որ նորը գնի, քանի որ տեղնուտեղը ռեյտինգը կընգնի, եթե հանկարծ նորը գնեին, հաջորդ օրը ամբողջ լեհական մամուլն ու հեռուստատեսությունը գրելու ու ցուցադրելու էր, որ Լեհաստանում շատ ու շատ ավելի կարևոր տեղեր կան էտ փողը ծախսելու քան թե պրեզիդենտի սամալյոտը...
> 
> 
> 
> Ֆորումներում կարդացի, որ նախագահի այցը հիմնականում նպատակ ուներ Կատինի դժբախտ դեպքերի ֆոնին լեհ ժողովրդի էմոցիաների վրա խաղալով «նախընտրական շոու» անցկացնել, ըստ այդմ էլ հրամայվել է անպայման վայրէջք կատարել (sic!)։ 
> 
> Ինչևէ, կան որոշ հարցեր որոնք պետք է պարզաբանվեն՝
> 
> 1. Ի՞նչու են դիսպետչերները ռուսական մեկ այլ ինքնաթիռի նույն օրը արգելել վայրեջք կատարել, իսկ լեհական ինքնաթիռին տվել են ընտրության հնարավորություն:


թեկուզ ,որ պայմանները կարճ ժամանակահատվացում կտրուկ տարբեր կարող են լինել:




> 2. Սմոլենսկի զինվորական օդանավակայանի անձնակազմը բավարարում է ռուսական թռիչքային նորմերի պահանջներին, սակայն ասում են որ բացակայում են նորագույն սարքավորումները (sic!), բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այդպիսիք ընդհանրապես բացակայում են։ Կան ռադարներ և այլ ուղղորդող սարքավորումներ, այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս բացատրել ինքնաթիռի շեղված վայրէջքը։


3-ը հենց դրա մասին է:



> 3. Ինչո՞ւ է Ռուսաստանի կառավարությունը նախապես խոսում լեհաստանի ամենափորձառու օդաչուներից մեկի սխալվելու մասին և առավել ևս գործ հարուցում համապատասխան պարագրաֆով, երբ դեռ սև արկղերը չեն վերծանվել։
> 4. Եվ վերջապես, այդ ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր, որ գետնից մի քանի հարյուր մետր բարձրության վրա գտնվող ինքնաթիռը դիպչելով ծառին(!) այդ աստիճան ավերվի։


Կյանքումս մի քանի հարյուր մետրանոց ցառ չեմ տեսել:Կարցես դիպչելուց հետո քթով ուղղուհայաց հարվացել է գետնին ու պայթել դրա համար էլ այդ աստիճան ավել:

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր Վրաստանում հայտարարված է սգո օր… Երեկ ՍԻԷՆԷՆով Վրաստանի նախագահը հայտարարեց։

Քիչ անց կոկորդիլոսի արցունքներով ապրիլի 12-ը հայտարարվեց Ռուսաստանում սգո օր...


Հատուկ մի քանիսի համար, իրենց երևակայության մեջ ինձ համապատասխանող ապատեղեկատվություն

Ասում են, Կաչինսկին չէր մահացել, Մեդվեդևն իմացավ, միանգամից նշանակեց Պուծինին «հետաքընընող» ու ուղարկեց դեպքի վայր, որտեղ Պուծինը Կալաշնիկովով ավարտին հասցրեց երիտասարդ ու անփորձառու ԿԳԲ շնիկների կիսատ-պռատ գործը։ Դիակները ուղարկվել են Մոսկվա, կրակահերթի հետքերը թաքցնելու համար։

----------

VisTolog (11.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Artgeo ջան ես կարդում եմ քո գրածները ու փորձում հասկանալ, որքանով է քո հակառուսական դիրքորոշումը բազմակողմանի: Իհարկե Ռուսաստանը հրեշտակ չէ, ՌԴ-ն լինելով հզոր ռուսական կայսրության ժառանգորդը իր ուրույն քաղաքական գիծն է վարում: Սակայն դեռ 90 ական թվականներին քանի դեռ Ռդ-ն թուլացած վիճակում էր ԱՄՆ-ն և Եվրոմիությունը փոխանակ ՌԴ-ն դեմոկրատական հիմքերի վրա դնելուն սկսեցին երկրի մասնատումը, իսկ ահա ինչպես տեսնում ենք Լեհ Կաչինսկու մտքերից նա ըստ երևույթին այդ գործընթացները աջակցող գործիչներից մեկն է, հետևապես ՌԴ ժողովուրդը և ղեկավարությունը տեսնելով , որ փաստացի ցանկանում են մասնատել Ռուսաստանը անցավ հակագրոհի, փաստորեն Պուտինը ինչքան էլ, որ ոչ դեմոկրատական լինի մեկ է կարողացավ ամրապնդել ռուսական սահմանները: Մեկ պարզ բան, երբ փլուզվավ սովետը և իր ուժը կորցրեց Վարշավյան ռազմական բլոկը, ինչու չցրեցին հյուսիսատլանտյան դաշինքը: Չցրեցին որովհետև բոլորը ցանկանում էին ՌԴ-ից պոկել իրենց կտորը, ագահությսւնը փաստորեն թույլ չտվեց ՌԴ-ն դեմոկրատականցնելու վերջին պատմական հնարավորությունը օգտագործել: Նատոն, որ հիմա կթվա թե մի հրեշտակ է, քանի քանի ղեկավարների գլուխա կերել, զինել չեչեն գրոհայիններին, սկզբում աջակցել թալիբներին սովետական միության դեմ, զինել մեր ամենավատագույն թշնամուն Թուրքիային: Եվ ահա այժմ չես հասկանում ինչ պատրվակնեով շարունակում է տարածել իր ռազմական, նորից կրկնեմ ռազմական ներուժը դեպի արևելք: Ինչ է չլինի վախեցած են, չլինի արդեն ուշացել են: Ընդհանրապես ճիշտ կլիներ ընդհանրապես Նատոյի վերացումը, որպես ռազմական բլոկի: Եվ  այս պայմաններում քո կարծիքով ինչ պետք է աներ ՌԴ-ն նստեր մի մութ անկյոունում տեսներ թե ինչպես է Չեչնիան պոկվում, ինչպես է Վրաստանը դառնում Նատոյի անդամ, բացի այդ իրեն է պահում անկախ Աբխազիան և Օսեթիան, ընդհանրապես եթե Ղարաբաղի դեպքում ժողովուրդը հայ են, լեզուն հայկական է և մեր միացումը հլա ընդունելի է, ապա Վրաստանի դեպքում դրանք լրիվ այլ ազգեր են,ինչպես է Պոլշան ստեղծում արևելյան բլոկը հակառուսական Ուկրայինան մեջը, ինչպես է Ճապոնյան վերցնում կուրիլները և ինչպես են օտարերկերյա թալանչիները թալանում երկիրը? Եվ հաջորդ հարցը դու ավելի շատ հայ ես թե վրացի? ՌԴ-ն այժմ հանդիսանում ՀՀ անվտանգության հիմնական գարանտը տարածաշրջանում, դեռ մի կողմ թողնենք , որ ռուսաստանը ընդհանուր հաշվով թքած ունի ՀՀ-ում ով կգա իշխանության: Եթե ռուսական բանակը հանկարծ դուրս գա այս տարածաշրջանից, մենք էլ բռնենք արևելաեվրոպամեդ, այսինքն լեհամեդ քաղաքականություն, ապա թուրքերը մեզ ավելի շուտ կհասնեն , քան նատոյի զինվորիկները, բացի այդ պարզ երևում է Վրաստանի փորձը ինչ եղավ Նատոն սկի մատը չշարժեց, է մտան իբր թե երկրի 40 տոկոսից ավելին վերցրին? Փաստորեն Ռդ-ին միայն դատապարտելը սխալ կլինի քանզի Հայաստանը նախ և առաջ ունի իր շահերը: Փաստորեն այժմյա եվրոպան և ԱՄՆ-ն թող լավ մտածեն թե 90 ակաների շանսը ինչպես բաց թողեցին և հիմա արդեն քաղում են ծաղիկները: Լեհ Կաչինսկին հակառուսական գործիչ էր, նա նույնիսկ չփորձելով հասկանալ կոնֆլիկտի հիմնկան մեղավորներին միանգամից վազեց Սահակաշվիլու գիրկը: Իդեպ հետաքրքիր մի բան գրեթե բոլոր լիդերները, որ եկել էին սահակաշվիլու կողքին կանգնելու այս կամ այն ձևով հեռացված են իշխանությունից, սա դժվար թե պատահականություն լինի, սակայն այս աղացի սկզիբը տվել են երվրոպացիները, նատոն և ԱՄՆ-ն և հիմա մի երկիր որ ցանկանում է հասկացնել, որ իրեն կուլ տալ չի լինի պետք չէ մեղադրել, բա լավա անում հո հավ չի: Իհարկե ցավալի է այս աղետը, սակայն մի բան որ վատ սկիզբ է ունենում իներցիայով տենց ել գնում է: Ինչն է ասածս. անհրաժեշտ է ոչ թե հակառուսական քաղաքականություն տանել, այլ անհրաժեշտ է արդեն, բազմավեկտոր քաղաքականություն իրականացնել, ինչու պիտի Լեհաստանը ՌԴ-ը ճորտը լինի, կամ Նատոյի ճորտը լինի, բա անկախությունը որնա, կամ հենց Վրաստանը, ինչ արեց փախավ ընկավ ԱՄՆ ոտքերի մոտ ու հեչ մնաց բազմադար ռուս -վրացական մոտիկությունը, բայց չէ, որ եթե մի շորդ մյուսով էս փոխում էլի տկլոր չես մնում, հետևաբար նախ պետք է հետևել ազգյին շահերին:

----------

Արևածագ (13.04.2010), Լեո (11.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (11.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ասում են, Կաչինսկին չէր մահացել, Մեդվեդևն իմացավ, միանգամից նշանակեց Պուծինին «հետաքընընող» ու ուղարկեց դեպքի վայր, որտեղ Պուծինը Կալաշնիկովով ավարտին հասցրեց երիտասարդ ու անփորձառու ԿԳԲ շնիկների կիսատ-պռատ գործը։ Դիակները ուղարկվել են Մոսկվա, կրակահերթի հետքերը թաքցնելու համար։


 Ես էլ լսել եմ, որ անձամբ Սաակաշվիլին ա կազմակերպել Ռուսաստանում Կաչինսկու ինքնաթիռի վթարը, որ հետո ռուսներին ու Պուտինին նման մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնելու առիթ ունենա:
Դե բոլորին էլ հայտնի ա, որ Սաակաշվիլին հոգեկան հիվանդ ա, նրանցից հանգիստ կարելի ա դա սպասել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես էլ լսել եմ, որ անձամբ Սաակաշվիլին ա կազմակերպել Ռուսաստանում Կաչինսկու ինքնաթիռի վթարը, որ հետո ռուսներին ու Պուտինին նման մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնելու առիթ ունենա:
> Դե բոլորին էլ հայտնի ա, որ Սաակաշվիլին հոգեկան հիվանդ ա, նրանցից հանգիստ կարելի ա դա սպասել:


Գիշերներն էլ երեխաների ա ուտում, գալուստուկով զակուսկա անելով…

Իսկ եթե իրոք տենց ա, ապա ԿԳԲ-շնիկները լրիվ խայտառակ վիճակում են ու տոտալ վաճառվում են։ Եթե Վրաստանի նման փոքր ու աղքատ երկիրը կարողացել է կազմակերպել ահաբեկչական ակտ Ռուսաստանում։ Մի շիշ օղի չի՞ էղածը…

Ոնց էլ կռուտիտ լինես, մեկա Պուծինը մեղավոր ա  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Գիշերներն էլ երեխաների ա ուտում, գալուստուկով զակուսկա անելով…
> 
> Իսկ եթե իրոք տենց ա, ապա ԿԳԲ-շնիկները լրիվ խայտառակ վիճակում են ու տոտալ վաճառվում են։ Եթե Վրաստանի նման փոքր ու աղքատ երկիրը կարողացել է կազմակերպել ահաբեկչական ակտ Ռուսաստանում։ Մի շիշ օղի չի՞ էղածը…
> 
> Ոնց էլ կռուտիտ լինես, մեկա Պուծինը մեղավոր ա


Չէ, երեխաներ չի ուտում, տլեվիզրով հայտարարում ա, որ ռուսներն եկան, փախեք փրկվեք  :Fool:  , ինչի արդյունքում մարդիկ հոգեկան սթրեսի մեջ են հայտնվում, էլ չեմ խոսում ինքարկտ ու շաքար ստացածների մասին:

Չնեղանաս, բայց ոչ թե ես եմ կռուտիտ լինում, այլ դու ես վրացական աբիժնիկության ջաղացին ջուր լցնում  :Wink:

----------


## Hda

> Այսօր Վրաստանում հայտարարված է սգո օր… Երեկ ՍԻԷՆԷՆով Վրաստանի նախագահը հայտարարեց։


քանի՞ վրացի ա եղել ինքնաթիռում....

----------


## Artgeo

> Չէ, երեխաներ չի ուտում, տլեվիզրով հայտարարում ա, որ ռուսներն եկան, փախեք փրկվեք  , ինչի արդյունքում մարդիկ հոգեկան սթրեսի մեջ են հայտնվում, էլ չեմ խոսում ինքարկտ ու շաքար ստացածների մասին:


Փաստեր եմ խնդրում ու պահանջում, որ
1. « տլեվիզրով հայտարարում ա, որ ռուսներն եկան, փախեք փրկվեք», 2008 թվականի օգոստոսից բացի, երբ ռուսներն իրոք գալիս էին
2. «ինքարկտ ու շաքար ստացածների մասին»



> Չնեղանաս, բայց ոչ թե ես եմ կռուտիտ լինում, այլ դու ես վրացական աբիժնիկության ջաղացին ջուր լցնում


Ո՞ր գրառումով։ Կոնկրետ գրառում խնդրում եմ։

----------


## Artgeo

> քանի՞ վրացի ա եղել ինքնաթիռում....


Լեխ Կաչինսկին շատ ավելի շատ վրացի էր, քան շատ ու շատ վրացիներ, որոնց մեջ ոչ միայն Պուծինի դռանը գնացած Բուրջանաձեին ու Նողայդելիին ի նկատի ունեմ։

----------


## Լեո

> Փաստեր եմ խնդրում ու պահանջում, որ
> 1. « տլեվիզրով հայտարարում ա, որ ռուսներն եկան, փախեք փրկվեք», 2008 թվականի օգոստոսից բացի, երբ ռուսներն իրոք գալիս էին
> 2. «ինքարկտ ու շաքար ստացածների մասին»
> 
> Ո՞ր գրառումով։ Կոնկրետ գրառում խնդրում եմ։


Փաստերը կոնկրետ կան, հիմա փնտրել գտնելու հավես չունեմ: Ինքդ էլ գիտես ինչի մասին ա խոսքը (Իմեդի հեռուստաընկերույթամբ ցուցադրված հաղորդման մասին ա խոսքը): Ինֆարկ ստացողներ էլ եղել են, ընդ որում մեկ զինվորի մայր: Ինքդ մի քիչ ինտերնետում փնտրես, կգտնես:

Իսկ ինչ մնում ա նրան, թե ինչով ես վրացիների սին տեսակետները պաշտպանում, ապա դա առավել քան ակնհայտ է: Նախ ամենասկզբում հայտարարում ես, որ Լեհ Կաչինսկուն ռուսները *սպանել* են, հետո էլ երբ մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր ես փորձում տեղեկատվությունը յուրացնել, խոսքերդ փոխում ես, բայց նույն կծողական ու անհիմն տոնով շարունակում ես այդ դժբախտ պատահարն օգտագործել ռուսավրացական կոնֆիլկտում վրացական երգին ձայնակցելու համար:

----------


## Artgeo

> Փաստերը կոնկրետ կան, հիմա փնտրել գտնելու հավես չունեմ: Ինքդ էլ գիտես ինչի մասին ա խոսքը (Իմեդի հեռուստաընկերույթամբ ցուցադրված հաղորդման մասին ա խոսքը): Ինֆարկ ստացողներ էլ եղել են, ընդ որում մեկ զինվորի մայր: Ինքդ մի քիչ ինտերնետում փնտրես, կգտնես:


Կրկնում եմ փաստեր, Ռեգնումի և այլ զոմբիացման լրատվամիջոցների բլթոցը փաստ չի։ Կոնկրետ, փաստ, անուն, ազգանուն, հասցե։ Վիրտուալ մարդիկ, վիրտուալ տանկերի տակ ճխլտված մի քանի հազար երեխա, վիրտուալ իրականություն, վիրտուալ զարգացում, վիրտուալ ոչնչացված քնած քաղաք և այլ չի ընդունվում։ Կոնկրետ կադրեր, փաստեր։




> Իսկ ինչ մնում ա նրան, թե ինչով ես վրացիների սին տեսակետները պաշտպանում, ապա դա առավել քան ակնհայտ է: Նախ ամենասկզբում հայտարարում ես, որ Լեհ Կաչինսկուն ռուսները *սպանել* են, հետո էլ երբ մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր ես փորձում տեղեկատվությունը յուրացնել, *խոսքերդ փոխում ես*, բայց նույն կծողական ու անհիմն տոնով շարունակում ես այդ դժբախտ պատահարն օգտագործել ռուսավրացական կոնֆիլկտում վրացական երգին ձայնակցելու համար:


Սկզբում ընդամենը սխալ թարգմանություն էր, հետագայում ենթադրություն ու ուշադրության գրավում կասկածելի հանգամանքների վրա։ Սեփական տեսանկյուն ունենալը հանցանք չի Լեո ջան։ 

*Ու կրկին փաստ եմ պահանջում վիրավորանքին։*

----------


## Լեո

> *Ու կրկին փաստ եմ պահանջում վիրավորանքին։*


Ես չեմ վիրավորում, այստեղ ուղղակի տարբեր տեսակետների շուրջ բանավիճում ենք  :Wink: 

Այո, գիտեմ, որ սխալ թարգմանության արդյունք էր: Բայց դա քեզ համար երևի թե ցնցող նորություն էր, դու չէիր էլ փորձել մի քիչ ավելի շատ ուսումնասիրել եղելիությունը, որովհետև կարդացել էիր այն, ինչ ցանկանում էիր կարդալ: Ու զարմանալի չէ, որ ակումբում հենց դու ես այս թեմա բացել իր նախկին վերնագրով: Բայց հետո, երբ այստեղ հնչեցվեցին հակափաստարկներ, դու երևի կրկին վերադարձար քո սկզբնական աղբյուրներին ու ինքդ էլ հասկացար, որ շտապել էիր՝ սխալ թարգմանությունը հիմք ընդունելով: Քեզ այլ բան չէր մնում, քան փոխել խոսքերդ: Նման բան տեղի չէր ունենա, եթե մի քիչ համբերատարություն դրևսորեիր և փաստերն ավելի արժանահավատ աղբյուրներից իմանայիր  :Wink:

----------

ministr (13.04.2010)

----------


## Քամի

նկարներ 

Տեսնես էդ չորացած ծառերը ոնց են իրանց Ճյուղերին պահել օդանավի մասերը


Հ.Գ
չմտածեք թե ասում եմ ծառերն էին սարքովի…

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

ես չեմ հավատում Սպիտակի երկրաշարժի բնականությանը, չեմ հավատում Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանի ինֆարկտի բնականությանը, չեմ հավատում Արմավիայի օդանավի բնական գահավիժմանը դեպի ծով: Իսկ պրեզիդենտի օդանավի բնական վթարին /21-երորդ դարում/ առավել ևս չեմ հավատում:
ցավոք, նույն 21-երորդ դարում պետական հանցագործությունները կոծկելու մեխանիզմները առավել քան զարգացած եմ, ու երբևէ իրավաբանորեն փաստերով այդ հանցանքները ապացուցել՝ հնարավոր չի լինի:
ամենաշատ՝ հնարավորև է ժուռնալիստական հետաքննություն կատարել ու տրամաբանորեն ապացուցել դա- այսինքն փաստերում եղած "ծակերը" լցնել տրամաբանական նյութով: սակայն, դա տեղի կտա, որ ճշմարտությունը տարալուծվի մի քանի ճյուղերի:

ասածս էն է, որ ինչ ու մնում է չբացահայտված, դա միանշանակ պետականա հանցագործություն է:

----------

Ariadna (13.04.2010), matlev (11.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

Երեկ ՕՌՏ ալիքով դիտեցի լեհ Անջեյ Վայդայի "Կատին" գեղ. ֆիլմը: մինչև հիմա խելքս գլուխս չի գալիս: 
…
ինչ սոսկալի ճակատագիր է հետապնդում լեհերին դարեր շարունակ …  գտնվել ռուսների ու գերմանացիներ միջև… ինչպես մենք ՝ ընկեած ենք եղել թուրքերի ու ռուսների ոտքի  տակ …

ցավոք ամեն մի ազգ իր ցավն է միայն ընկալում…

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես չեմ վիրավորում, այստեղ ուղղակի տարբեր տեսակետների շուրջ բանավիճում ենք


Լեո, դու գրել ես



> խոսքերդ փոխում ես


Ինչը ինձ համար բավականին լուրջ մեղադրանք և վիրավորանք է։ Սրանից հետո միայն երկու տարբերակ կա՝ կամ ապացուցում ես, որ ես փոխում եմ խոսքերս, կամ ներողություն ես խնդրում անհիմն մեղադրանքիդ համար։




> գիտեմ, որ սխալ թարգմանության արդյունք էր: Բայց դա քեզ համար երևի թե ցնցող նորություն էր, դու չէիր էլ փորձել մի քիչ ավելի շատ ուսումնասիրել եղելիությունը, որովհետև կարդացել էիր այն, ինչ ցանկանում էիր կարդալ: Ու զարմանալի չէ, որ ակումբում հենց դու ես այս թեմա բացել իր նախկին վերնագրով: Բայց հետո, երբ այստեղ հնչեցվեցին հակափաստարկներ, դու երևի կրկին վերադարձար քո սկզբնական աղբյուրներին ու ինքդ էլ հասկացար, որ շտապել էիր՝ սխալ թարգմանությունը հիմք ընդունելով: Քեզ այլ բան չէր մնում, քան փոխել խոսքերդ: Նման բան տեղի չէր ունենա, եթե մի քիչ համբերատարություն դրևսորեիր և փաստերն ավելի արժանահավատ աղբյուրներից իմանայիր


Սխալ չէ, նորության վերնագրի ՈՒՂԻՂ թարգմանություն էր։ Եվրոնյուսի այդ օրվա առավոտյան եթերը նայի։
Նորությունը շոկային էր, անհավատալի, աներևակայելի և անսպասելի։ Նման սպանություն նույնիսկ Պուծինից չէի սպասում։ Ու մինչև հիմա էլ չեմ կարող համակերպվել այն մտքի հետ, որ սովետը 60 տարի անց խեղճ լեհերի գլխին նույն դժբախտությունը արեց։

Կրկնում եմ պահանջս անհիմն մեղադրանքի պահով։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> ինչ սոսկալի ճակատագիր է հետապնդում լեհերին դարեր շարունակ …  գտնվել ռուսների ու գերմանացիներ միջև… ինչպես մենք ՝ ընկեած ենք եղել թուրքերի ու ռուսների ոտքի  տակ …


Պահ, թե չէ լեհերն էլ սուրբ են: Իրենք էլ նենց ոչինչ կայսրություն են ունեցել, հայերեն չգիտեմ ոնց է կոչվում , ռուսերեն ասում են Речь Посполитая:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Речь_Посполитая

----------

davidus (13.04.2010), Katka (13.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Երեկ ՕՌՏ ալիքով դիտեցի լեհ Անջեյ Վայդայի "Կատին" գեղ. ֆիլմը: մինչև հիմա խելքս գլուխս չի գալիս: 
> …
> ինչ սոսկալի ճակատագիր է հետապնդում լեհերին դարեր շարունակ …  գտնվել ռուսների ու գերմանացիներ միջև… ինչպես մենք ՝ ընկեած ենք եղել թուրքերի ու ռուսների ոտքի  տակ …
> 
> ցավոք ամեն մի ազգ իր ցավն է միայն ընկալում…


Ես էլ նույն ֆիլմը Կուլտուրայով եմ նայել, դե տենց շատ ազդեցիկ ֆիլմ չէր, կասեի ավելի շատ սուբյեկտիվ: Իհարկե, այդ ֆիլմը առաջինն է,կարծեմ,  որ այդպես բաց պատմում է, այդքանով արժեքավոր է: 
Այդտեղ մի բան է պետք կարեւորել՝ ստալինյան ռեժիմ ու ռուսներ: Այսօրվա Ռուսաստանը ընդունում է Կատինում տեղի ունեցած ողբերգությունը, իսկ ստալինյան ռեժիմը այլ էր: :Wink:  Ստալինյան դիկտատուրան եւ Հիտլերյան ռեժիմը ողբերգությունն էին բոլորի, այդ թվում՝ ռուսների ու գերմանացիների համար:

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, երկվորյակը ինչ մեղք  ա բայց…

----------


## Artgeo

Ռուսները շարունակում են ամեն օր նոր ստահոդ պատճառ հնարել, սպանությունը սպանվածներին մեղադրելու համար… 
*ՀԵՐՔՎԵԼ Է*
Հերքվել է օդաչուի սխալմունք լինելու հնարավորությունը, Լեհաստանում սպանված օդաչուի գործընկերները կտրականապես դեմ են այդպիսի տեսանկյանը։
Հերքվել է ռուսների պնդումը, որ օդաչուն ռուսերեն չգիտեր ու չի հասկացել դիսպետչերի տրված ինֆորմացիան։ Օդաչուն գերազանց տիրապետում էր ռուսերեն և անգլերեն լեզուներին։

Սպասենք, տեսնենք վաղը ինչ կհնարեն էֆէսբեշնիկները…

Ըստ որոշ տեղեկությունների ինքնաթիռից ԿԳԲ-շնիկները գողացել են մի քանի նոութբուք…

Արբանյակից նկարահանված տեղանքը սպանությունից մի քանի րոպե անց…
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2763/...66c125_o_d.jpg

Շատ հետաքրքիր նկար ա, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ուշադիր նայել, թե որտեղ է օդանավակայանի… էն, նստելու տեղը և ինքնաթիռի ընկնելու տեղը։

Հակախորհրդային Կաչինսկին սխալվեց միայն մեկ անգամ, երբ թռավ խորհրդային ինքնաթիռով, խորհդային տարածք, խորհրդային նեխած կիսաքանդված ռազմական օդանավակայան՝ վստահելով խորհրդային սև ու մութ ուժերին՝ չեկիստներին…


ԿԳԲ-շնիկի «տխուր» դեմքը… Երջանիկ մտքերով…


Լատինինան ևս մեկ պատճառ է ներկայացնում սպանության



> Что произошло?
> Ответ на этот вопрос легко даст тот, кто прочтет The Wall Street Journal за 8 апреля 2010 года – то есть на следующий день после посещения Путиным и Туском Катыни.
> «Вся газовая промышленность Польши и спецпредставитель США по вопросам энергетики собрались на конференцию по сланцевому газу, спонсорами которой выступили Chevron, ExxonMobil и Halliburton. Газовые гиганты США начнут разведочное бурение сланцевого газа в Польше в ближайшие несколько недель. В случае их успеха энергетика Польши, ее экологические проблемы и даже внешняя политика могут полностью измениться».
> Вот, собственно, ответ на вопрос. Вся новая имперская политика России строилась на том, что у нас есть наш мирный Газпром, и мы трубу нашего мирного газопровода воткнем полякам в то же место, что и украинцам.
> А весной 2010-го в Кремле резко поняли, что сланцевый газ покончил с мирным газопроводом и что, если не принять мер, то, возможно, это Польша будет экспортировать газ в Европу. И что руководство Польши надо срочно переманивать на свою сторону, потому что вопрос о добыче сланцевого газа в Польше – разумеется, политический и очень сильно зависит от того, какая партия выиграет следующие выборы.


http://ej.ru/?a=note&id=10021

Պատասխան են տալու… Բոլորն են պատասխան տալու…

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հերքվել է օդաչուի սխալմունք լինելու հնարավորությունը, Լեհաստանում սպանված օդաչուի գործընկերները կտրականապես դեմ են այդպիսի տեսանկյանը։


Փաստորեն գործընկերների կտրականապես դեմ լինելուց *անմիջապես հետևում է*, որ օդաչուն սխալվել չէր կարո՞ղ:
Օֆֆ, պիտի ինձ ստիպեմ Artgeo-ի գրառումները չկարդալ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Փաստորեն գործընկերների կտրականապես դեմ լինելուց *անմիջապես հետևում է*, որ օդաչուն սխալվել չէր կարո՞ղ:
> Օֆֆ, պիտի ինձ ստիպեմ Artgeo-ի գրառումները չկարդալ:


Նե, Պուծինը ասում ա «իրանք են ընկել» ուրեմն ընկել են։ Պուծին սկազալ, Բոգ սկազալ…

Եթե, գործընկերները, որոնց հետ միասին տարիներ են անցկացրել, միասին են սովորել, հանձնել քննություններ, այդ թվում և ռուսերենի, պնդում են, որ իրենց մոտ ընկերը ռուսերեն գերազանց գիտեր, որ լավ օդաչու էր, անշուշտ և միանշանակ նրանք ստում են, խեղճ ու կրակ, ողորմելի Պուծինին սպանություն մեղադրելու համար։ 
Հազիվ 8-րդ դասարան էր ավարտել էդ օդաչուն ու նախագահին ինքնաթիռն էր քշում… Ներքին գործերի նախարարի եղբորորդին էր, դասավորել էին…
ԶԻԳ ՀԱՅ…

----------


## Hda

> Ռուսները շարունակում են ամեն օր նոր ստահոդ պատճառ հնարել, սպանությունը սպանվածներին մեղադրելու համար…


Արթ ջան. միգուցե պարզապես--Ռուսները շարունակում են ամեն օր նոր ստահոդ պատճառ հնարել, *մահացածներին* մեղադրելու համար… 
Հավատ եթե իրոք սպանություն է,կիմանանք:Համբերիր մեղադրելու փոխարեն:Իմ.Հ.Կ. մարդկային գործոն Է-տեսնենք... :Think:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Նե, Պուծինը ասում ա «իրանք են ընկել» ուրեմն ընկել են։ Պուծին սկազալ, Բոգ սկազալ…
> 
> Եթե, գործընկերները, որոնց հետ միասին տարիներ են անցկացրել, միասին են սովորել, հանձնել քննություններ, այդ թվում և ռուսերենի, պնդում են, որ իրենց մոտ ընկերը ռուսերեն գերազանց գիտեր, որ լավ օդաչու էր, անշուշտ և միանշանակ նրանք ստում են, խեղճ ու կրակ, ողորմելի Պուծինին սպանություն մեղադրելու համար։ 
> Հազիվ 8-րդ դասարան էր ավարտել էդ օդաչուն ու նախագահին ինքնաթիռն էր քշում… Ներքին գործերի նախարարի եղբորորդին էր, դասավորել էին…
> ԶԻԳ ՀԱՅ…


Ես չեմ ասում, որ գործընկերները ստում են: Տենց լավ օդաչուներ են սխալվել: Մի դատչիկ սխալ աշխատի, արդեն հերիք է, որ վատ եղանակի պայմաններում նույնիսկ փորձառու օդաչուն ճիշտ չկողմնորոշվի: Այսքանով ես փաս քեզ հետ բանավեճից:

----------

davidus (14.04.2010), matlev (13.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

> ՀԵՐՔՎԵԼ Է
> Հերքվել է օդաչուի սխալմունք լինելու հնարավորությունը, Լեհաստանում սպանված օդաչուի գործընկերները կտրականապես դեմ են այդպիսի տեսանկյանը։
> Հերքվել է ռուսների պնդումը, որ օդաչուն ռուսերեն չգիտեր ու չի հասկացել դիսպետչերի տրված ինֆորմացիան։ Օդաչուն գերազանց տիրապետում էր ռուսերեն և անգլերեն լեզուներին։


Եթե օդաչուն ռուսերեն գիտեր, ուրեմն հաստատ ռուսներն են գմփցրել ինքնաթիռը  :Jpit:  Իսկ եթե շրջապատն ասումա, որ ձև չէր սխալվեր օդաչուն, որեմն վերջացավ, չի սխալվել: Երկաթյա տրամաբանություն:

Արթ դու ձուկ սիրում ես?  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (14.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (13.04.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Արթ դու ձուկ սիրում ես?


Ռուսական՞ :LOL: 
կներեք ռեպլիկի համար

----------


## ministr

Չէ ընդհանրապես  :Jpit:

----------

Hda (13.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես չեմ ասում, որ գործընկերները ստում են: Տենց լավ օդաչուներ են սխալվել: Մ*ի դատչիկ սխալ աշխատի, արդեն հերիք է,* որ վատ եղանակի պայմաններում նույնիսկ փորձառու օդաչուն ճիշտ չկողմնորոշվի: Այսքանով ես փաս քեզ հետ բանավեճից:


 Կամ դիսպետչերը սխալ ինֆո տրամադրի  :Wink:  
Հ.Գ. Մի՞թե չես նկատել, որ ես քո հետ վաղուց ա չեմ բանավիճում, ընդամենը ներվերիդ հետ եմ խաղում  :Think:  Լավ, անկեղծ, դու լուրջ մտածում ես, որ գրածիս մեծ մասը լո՞ւրջ դեմքով եմ գրում   :LOL: 



> Արթ դու ձուկ սիրում ես?


Տեղական, ինձ համար անհասկանալի հումոր ա երևի  :Think:  Վոոբշե, սկսել եմ էս վերջերս սիրել, բայց էն օրը ՆՏՎ ով ծրագիր էր, մի քիչ հեռու եմ պահում ինձ սառեցված ձկներից։ Իշխան եմ սիրում։


Եվ այսպես, Ուկրայինա, Ղրղստան, Լեհաստան… Լեհաստանի հետ, ձեռի հետ երեք մերձբալթյան երկրների հարցն էլ ա լուծում Պուծինը… Նու, Հայաստանն ու Բելոռուսը արդեն վաղուց սիրաբանվում են Ռուսաստանի հետ… Ո՞վ մնաց… Ո՞վ կլինի հաջորդը… Մայիս-հունիս ՎՐԱՍՏԱՆ, ԲՈԼՈՐ ԹԵՄԱՆԵՐՈՒՄ…

*ՀԱՄԱՐՅԱ 100 ՏՈՆՆԱՆՈՑ ԻՆՔՆԱԹԻՌԸ «ԾԱՌԻ ՃՅՈՒՂԻՆ ԿՊՆԵԼՈՒՑ» ՄԻ ՔԱՆԻ ՐՈՊԵ ԱՆՑ*

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Կամ դիսպետչերը սխալ ինֆո տրամադրի


Այո, դիսպետչերն էլ կարող էր սխալվել: Ես ասում եմ` չգիտեմ, շատ բան է հնարավոր, դու ասում ես` գիտեմ, Պուտինի (կամ, ինչպես դու ես սիրում գրել, Պուծինի) ձեռքի գործն է: Ահա իմ և քո մոտեցումների սկզբունքային տարբերությունը:




> Հ.Գ. Մի՞թե չես նկատել, որ ես քո հետ վաղուց ա չեմ բանավիճում, ընդամենը ներվերիդ հետ եմ խաղում  Լավ, անկեղծ, դու լուրջ մտածում ես, որ գրածիս մեծ մասը լո՞ւրջ դեմքով եմ գրում


Այս և մյուս թեմաները, որտեղ դու նույն ոճի գրառումներ ես անում, նորմալ, լուրջ թեմաներ են: Եթե դու այդտեղ անլուրջ գրառումներ ես անում, ապա դա քո պրոբլեմն է, ոչ թե իմ:

----------


## Adriano

Արտգեո ջան շատ հետաքրքիր հոդված էր, որը գրեթե 80 տոկոսով փոխեց իմ կարծիքը այս հարցի շուրջ: Ես օրինակ չէի կարծում թե Լեհաստանում գազի հանքեր կան և հնարավոր է մի դեպք, որ Լեհաստանը ազատվի ռուսական գազպրոմից: Իհարկե այս տեսանկյունից եթե նայենք, նախագահ Լեհ Կաչինսկու մահը լրիվ կարելի է բարդել երկու հոգու վրա, այսպես կոչված լեհաստանի այժմյա վարչապետ Տուսկի ՌԴ վարչապետ Պուտինի վրա: Ես չեմ զարմանա, եթե նախագահական ընտրություններում անցնի Տուսկը և դրանով իսկ փակվի այդ գազային հանքերը օգտագործելու հարցը: Սա ոչ թե լուրջ, այլ շատ լուրջ մոտիվ էր նախագահի վերացման համար: Սակայն մի բան բաց է մնում, դեռ ողջ է Յարոսլավ Կաչինսկին, որը կարող է դաառնալ հաջորդ նախագահը: Սակայն այս տեսակետը ունի երկու կողմ, այն հաստատող և հերքող: Հաստտղը այն է, որ այժմ Լեհ Կաչինսկու մահից հետո Կաչինսկիների նկատմամբ հարգանքը բարձրացել է, բացի այդ  ժողովրդի մի ստվար հատվածի մոտ մտավխություն կա, որ սա ռուսների գործն է և հետևաբար վերադարձ խորհրդային ժամանակների ոչ մեկը չի ցանկանում: Սակայն սա հարցի միայն մի կողմն է, մասնավորապես, Յարոսլավ Կաչինսկին համարվում է ավելի թույլ քաղաքական գործիչ քան իր եղբայրը և եթե Տուսկին անցնի ու գա իշխանության մեծ է վտանգը, որ նա կընկնի հենց Տուսկի թևի տակ, որը էլ ավելի պետք կլինի Տուսկին, կառավարել երկիրը վարգույրների ետևից:

----------


## Invisible man

էդ հրեշավոր դավադրության հնարավորությունը չեմ բացառում, բայց դե շատ չեմ էլ հավատում: Ասենք Կաչինսկուց ազատվելու ավելի հեշտ ձևեր էլ կային: Համ էլ հաշվի առնելով վերջին խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում Տուսկի կուսակցությունն ա հաղթել, նախագահի վարկանիշն էլ օր օրի ընկնում  էր, չեմ կարծում դրա ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունը կար: Ի դեպ արտահերթ ընտրություններում հաղթելու ավելի մեծ շանսեր ունի Լեհաստանի Սեյմի մարշալ, նախագահի պաշտոնակատար Բրոնիսլավ Կոմորովսկին (Տուսկը, ինչքան գիտեմ, չի էլ առաջադրվելու):

----------


## Artgeo

*Օֆֆտոպ*



> Այո, դիսպետչերն էլ կարող էր սխալվել: Ես ասում եմ` չգիտեմ, շատ բան է հնարավոր, դու ասում ես` գիտեմ, Պուտինի (կամ, ինչպես դու ես սիրում գրել, Պուծինի) ձեռքի գործն է: Ահա իմ և քո մոտեցումների սկզբունքային տարբերությունը:


Որևէ տեղ տեսե՞լ ես, որ ես իմ մոտեցումը հարցին ներկայացնեմ։  :Think:  Մինչև հիմա ինչ գրվել ա, գրվել ա այս կամ այն ԶԼՄ-ի տեղեկատվության տեսքով։ Որքան հիշում եմ ամեն անգամ հղում նշվել է։ 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է մոտեցումների տարբերությանը, ապա մի փոքր սխալ ես գրել։
*Քո մոտեցում* - Ինքնաթիռը վթարվել է ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, որոնք անկախ են Պուտինից, բայց կա հավանականություն, շատ քիչ, չնչին, շատ փոքրիկ, միկրոսկոպիկ, ատոմից էլ փոքր, նանոմիլիմետրից էլ պակաս հնարավորություն, որ Պուտինի ձեռքի գործն է։
*Իմ մոտեցում* - Ինքնաթիռի վթարը Պուծինի ձեռքի գործն է, բայց կա հավանականություն, շատ քիչ, չնչին, շատ փոքրիկ, միկրոսկոպիկ, ատոմից էլ փոքր, նանոմիլիմետրից էլ պակաս հնարավորություն, որ ինքնաթիռը վթարվել է ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, որոնք անկախ են Պուծինից։ 

Սա է մոտեցումների տարբերությունը։ Ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենում հետո։ Հետո, ես բերում եմ բազմաթիվ հիմնավորումներ իմ տեսանկյան, որոնք ապացուցում են իմ տեսանկյունից փաստը, քո տեսանկյունից ենթադրությունը։ Քո կողմից, որևէ փաստարկ կամ հակափաստարկ չկա ու իմհկ չի էլ կարող լինել, բացի անմեղսունակության վարկածից, ինչը տվյալ դեպքում Պուծինին ինձ համար չի փրկում։ 




> Այս և մյուս թեմաները, որտեղ դու նույն ոճի գրառումներ ես անում, նորմալ, լուրջ թեմաներ են: Եթե դու այդտեղ անլուրջ գրառումներ ես անում, ապա դա քո պրոբլեմն է, ոչ թե իմ:


Կարծիքներ արտահայտելու տարբեր ձևեր կան։ Հնարավոր է կարծիք արտահայտել նորմալ, ոչ պռովոկացիոն ոճով, սակայն դա միմիայն այն դեպքում, երբ բանավեճի հակառակ կողմում գտնվող մարդը ցավագին չի ընդնում ամեն մի տառ, խոսք, որոնք ասվում են նրա կարծիքին հակառակ։ Այն, որ իմ գրառումները հաճախ պռովոկացիոն ու ամպագոռգոռ են, ոչ թե պրոբլեմա, այլ ընդամենը հետևանք։ Հետևանք քո ու էլի մի քանի հոգու ռեակցիայի նման գրառումներին։ Պատճառահետևանքային կապն ա մի քիչ այլ։ Առիթից օգտվում եմ, գիտեմ, որ նման ռեակցիայա լինելու, տենց եմ գրում։ 

*Ոչ Օֆֆտոպ*
Սենց թե նենց, մենք հավանաբար ճշմարտությունը չենք իմանա։ Եթե լեհերը չցուցաբերեն բարձր դիմադրողականություն խորհրդային կրիմինալին։ Եվրոպան շարունակելու է լռել, հակառակ դեպքում.

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Որևէ տեղ տեսե՞լ ես, որ ես իմ մոտեցումը հարցին ներկայացնեմ։  Մինչև հիմա ինչ գրվել ա, գրվել ա այս կամ այն ԶԼՄ-ի տեղեկատվության տեսքով։ Որքան հիշում եմ ամեն անգամ հղում նշվել է։


Օրինակ, սրա համար



> Հերքվել է օդաչուի սխալմունք լինելու հնարավորությունը, Լեհաստանում սպանված օդաչուի գործընկերները կտրականապես դեմ են այդպիսի տեսանկյանը։
> Հերքվել է ռուսների պնդումը, որ օդաչուն ռուսերեն չգիտեր ու չի հասկացել դիսպետչերի տրված ինֆորմացիան։ Օդաչուն գերազանց տիրապետում էր ռուսերեն և անգլերեն լեզուներին։


կարծես թե ոչ մի հղում նշված չէ: Ոչ էլ սրա համար.



> ԿԳԲ-շնիկի «տխուր» դեմքը… Երջանիկ մտքերով…


Ու էլի լիքը նախադասություններ կարող եմ մեջբերել, որտեղից հստակ երևում է *քո* տեսակետը: Չնայած դու ինքդ նշեցիր քո մոտեցումը.



> *Իմ մոտեցում* - Ինքնաթիռի վթարը Պուծինի ձեռքի գործն է, բայց կա հավանականություն, շատ քիչ, չնչին, շատ փոքրիկ, միկրոսկոպիկ, ատոմից էլ փոքր, նանոմիլիմետրից էլ պակաս հնարավորություն, որ ինքնաթիռը վթարվել է ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, որոնք անկախ են Պուծինից։


այնպես, որ կարծես թե այստեղ ամեն ինչ պարզ է:

Իսկ այ իմ մոտեցման պահով



> *Քո մոտեցում* - Ինքնաթիռը վթարվել է ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, որոնք անկախ են Պուտինից, բայց կա հավանականություն, շատ քիչ, չնչին, շատ փոքրիկ, միկրոսկոպիկ, ատոմից էլ փոքր, նանոմիլիմետրից էլ պակաս հնարավորություն, որ Պուտինի ձեռքի գործն է։


սխալ ես: Այո, ես համարում եմ, որ հավանականությունը փոքր է, բայց ոչ այդ աստիճան:




> Հետո, ես բերում եմ բազմաթիվ հիմնավորումներ իմ տեսանկյան, որոնք ապացուցում են իմ տեսանկյունից փաստը


Քո հիմնավորումները ընդամենը ապացուցում են, որ Ռուսաստանին ձեռնտու էր Կաչինսկուն վերացնել: Ոչ ավել: Ինչպես արդեն ասացի, հարևան Վալոդս էլ հեչ չէր սիրում Կաչինսկուն: Այսօր իմացա, որ համադասարանցիս` Գեղամն էլ նրան տանել չէր կարող: Եվ ի՞նչ: 




> Քո կողմից, որևէ փաստարկ կամ հակափաստարկ չկա ու իմհկ չի էլ կարող լինել, բացի անմեղսունակության վարկածից, ինչը տվյալ դեպքում Պուծինին ինձ համար չի փրկում։


Փաստարկներ եղել են, և ոչ միայն իմ կողմից:
1. Եղանակը իրոք վատն է եղել, ինչը հաստատվում է բազմաթիվ ականատեսների կողմից:
2. Ինքնաթիռը մի քանի անգամ փորձել է վայրէջք կատարել: Այս ինֆորմացիան դեռևս ոչ մի կերպ չի հերքվել կամ կասկածի տակ դրվել:
3. Կաչինսկուն վերացնելու ավելի միջոցներ կարելի էր գտնել, որ Արտգեոն և մյուսները գլխի չընկնեին թե ում սարքածն է (չնայած չէ, Արտգեոն ամեն դեպքում գլխի կընկներ):

----------

matlev (14.04.2010), ministr (14.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Կատինում Լեհ Կաչինսկու չարտասանած ելույթը*
_(Նրա ելույթի եզրափակիչ հատվածը, որը նա պատրաստել էր ապրիլի 10-ի համար)_



> «Կատինը դարձել է լեհական պատմության հիվանդագին վերքը, որը նաև երկար տարիներ թունավորել է լեհերի և ռուսների միջև շփումը: Այնպես է պետք անել, որ Կատինի վերքը ապաքինվի և սպիանա: Մենք արդեն այդ ճանապարհին ենք: Մենք՝ լեհերս, դրական ենք գնահատում վերջին տարիներին ռուսների գործողությունները: Մեր ժողովուրեներին մերձեցնող այս ճանապարհով մենք պետք է շարունակենք գնալ՝ չկանգնելով և չնահանջելով:
> 
> Կատինի հանցագործության բոլոր հանգամանքները պետք է մինչև վերջ հետաքնության ենթարկվեն ու բացահայտվեն: Կարևոր է, որպեսզի իրավաբանորեն հաստատվի զոհերի անմեղությունը, որ բացահայտվեն այս հանցագործության հետ կապված բոլոր փաստաթղթերը: Որպեսզի Կատինի սուտը հասարակական ոլորտից անհետանա: Մենք պահանջում ենք այդ միջոցառումները առաջին հերթին զոհերի հիշատակի համար և նրանց ընտանիքների տառապանքները հարգելու պատճառով: Բայց մենք դա պահանջում ենք նաև հանուն ընդհանուր արժեքների, որոնք պետք է ստեղծեն վստահության և գործընկերության հիմք՝ ողջ Եվրոպայով մեկ հարևանությամբ ապրող ժողովուրդների միջև»:


http://www.regnum.ru/news/1273562.html
Թարգմանությունը՝ ըստ Աստղ ԱԻՕԿ:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Ցավալի դեպք է: Միանգամից երկիրը զրկվեց գլխից/ ներից: Ինձ թվումա երկրի նախագահին չարժե 40 տարվա ինքնաթիռով թռցնել:  Ռուսաստանի մատը դժվար, թե խառը լինի էդտեղ , բայց դե ինչ իմանաս...

----------


## ministr

> *Պարզվել է Տու–154–ի օդաչուի ճակատագրական սխալը*
> 
> 
> 
> Սմոլենսկի ավիավթարի չորսօրյա հետաքննության արդյունքում մասնագետները եզրակացրել են, որ Լեհաստանի նախագահի Տու-154 ինքնաթիռի օդաչուները մինչև վերջին պահը կարող էին խուսափել ողբերգությունից։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է newsru.com-ը։
> Ըստ փորձագետների՝ ինքնաթիռի վայրէջքի ամբողջական պատկերի վերականգնումը և ինքնագրերի վերծանումը ցույց են տվել, որ օդաչուները ճակատագրական սխալ են թույլ տվել։
> 
> Չնայած Северный օդանավակայանից ստացված վատ տեսանելիության մասին նախազգուշացումներին՝ օդաչուները որոշել են վայրէջք կատարել։ Թանձր մառախուղի պայմաններում օդաչուներին հաջողվել է դուրս գալ ուղիղ թռիչքուղու վրա։
> 
> ...


tert.am

Արթ ջան ցավակցում եմ, Պուտինի վերսիան չկպավ: Չնայած մի հատ պետքա ալիբին ստուգել, թե չէ կարողա  անտառում ծառերի արանքում պախկված հերիք չի պարսատիկով կրակելա ինքնաթիռի վրա, դեռ մի բան էլ գոռացելա "Мишик ты следующий!!!!"

----------


## Artgeo

> Հերքվել է օդաչուի սխալմունք լինելու հնարավորությունը, Լեհաստանում սպանված օդաչուի գործընկերները կտրականապես դեմ են այդպիսի տեսանկյանը։


http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1...80%D0%BE%D0%B2



> Հերքվել է ռուսների պնդումը, որ օդաչուն ռուսերեն չգիտեր ու չի հասկացել դիսպետչերի տրված ինֆորմացիան։ Օդաչուն գերազանց տիրապետում էր ռուսերեն և անգլերեն լեզուներին։


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&r...=&oq=&gs_rfai=




> 1. Եղանակը իրոք վատն է եղել, ինչը հաստատվում է բազմաթիվ ականատեսների կողմից:


Ահա, ինչպես մի քանի րոպե հետո նկարահանված կադրերը։ Միանգամից մառախուղը վերացավ, եղանակը բացվեց… Չուդեսա պռիռոդի…



> 2. Ինքնաթիռը մի քանի անգամ փորձել է վայրէջք կատարել: Այս ինֆորմացիան դեռևս ոչ մի կերպ չի հերքվել կամ կասկածի տակ դրվել:


Ես ինչ-որ տեղ նման բան եմ գրե՞լ  :Think:  Հակառակը, լեհական կողմի պնդումներով 4 անգամ է փորձել նստել։ Բայս Պուծինական Կոմսոմոլսկայա պռավդան, ռազմական ակա կգբշնիկյան դիսպետչեռի հետ պնդում են, որ ընդամենը մեկ անգամ է փորձել նստել http://kp.ru/daily/24471/630505/



> 3. Կաչինսկուն վերացնելու ավելի միջոցներ կարելի էր գտնել, որ Արտգեոն և մյուսները գլխի չընկնեին թե ում սարքածն է (չնայած չէ, Արտգեոն ամեն դեպքում գլխի կընկներ):


Խելք ունենային, կգտնեին։ Պակա՞ս Յուշենկոյին ու Լիտվինենկոյին թունավորեցին, բայց դե…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անձնակազմի ղեկավարը միացրել է ֆորսաժը, *անհայտ պատճառներով* թեքել ինքնաթիռը դեպի աջ և, միաժամանակ, փորձել է շրջելով ինքնաթիռը օդ բարձրացնել։


Այ էդտեղ ռուսները սեղմել են պուլտի կնոպկեն… 
Նման է, որ ռուսների տարբերակով պրեզիդենտի ինքնաթիռի օդաչուները չմո էին, ոչ ռուսերեն գիտեին, ոչ սամալյոտ պասադկա անել… ու վաաբշե առաջին անգամ էին պասադկա անում…

----------


## ministr

Վիշապ ջան, էդ ասում են մասնագետները, իսկ մասնագիտական խմբում ինչքան գիտեմ, անմիջականորեն մասնակցում են նաև լեհ մասնագետներ:

----------


## ministr

> Հերքվել է օդաչուի սխալմունք լինելու հնարավորությունը, Լեհաստանում սպանված օդաչուի գործընկերները կտրականապես դեմ են այդպիսի տեսանկյանը։


Կոլեգայի ասածը ասնավանի չի հերքում տալու համար: Պարզա ինչի թե պտի բացատրվի?
Միակ հիմքը ինչ որ բան հերքելու համար դա փաստերն են, ոչ թե սրա նրա ասածը:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Այ էդտեղ ռուսները սեղմել են պուլտի կնոպկեն… 
> Նման է, որ ռուսների տարբերակով պրեզիդենտի ինքնաթիռի օդաչուները չմո էին, ոչ ռուսերեն գիտեին, ոչ սամալյոտ պասադկա անել… ու վաաբշե առաջին անգամ էին պասադկա անում…


Կարող է ինչ-որ դատչիկ սխալ էր աշխատում, ինչի արդյունքում օդաչուին թվացել է, թե ինքնաթիռը ձախ է թեքվել, դրա համար էլ օդաչուն փորձել է աջ թեքելով ուղղել այն (օրինակ): Ավիավթարները երբեք մի պատճառով չեն լինում, կամայական մի պատճառի համար "պահեստային տարբերակ" է նախատեսված:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարող է ինչ-որ դատչիկ սխալ էր աշխատում, ինչի արդյունքում օդաչուին թվացել է, թե ինքնաթիռը ձախ է թեքվել, դրա համար էլ օդաչուն փորձել է աջ թեքելով ուղղել այն (օրինակ): Ավիավթարները երբեք մի պատճառով չեն լինում, կամայական մի պատճառի համար "պահեստային տարբերակ" է նախատեսված:


Ուրեմն ամենաքոսոտ ինքնաթիռի մեջ էլ բացի էլեկտրոնային տարբերակներից կա նաև սովորական մեխանիկական գիրոսկոպ, որը աշխատում է նույնսիկ եթե ինքնաթիռը լրիվ հոսանքազրկվել է, ու դրա փչանալը մի քիչ դժվար հարց է, պիտի կվալդես… Ինչ խոսք, օդաչուն կարող է սխալվել։ Մարդս սխալական է առհասարակ։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ուրեմն ամենաքոսոտ ինքնաթիռի մեջ էլ բացի էլեկտրոնային տարբերակներից կա նաև սովորական մեխանիկական գիրոսկոպ, որը աշխատում է նույնսիկ եթե ինքնաթիռը լրիվ հոսանքազրկվել է, ու դրա փչանալը մի քիչ դժվար հարց է, պիտի կվալդես… Ինչ խոսք, օդաչուն կարող է սխալվել։ Մարդս սխալական է առհասարակ։


Չաշխատելը մի բան է, սխալ աշխատելը ուրիշ: Եթե օդաչուն գիտի, որ ինչ-որ դատչիկ փչացել է, նա համապատասխան գործողություններ կձեռնարկի: Սակայն եթե նա չգիտի և գործում է ըստ դատչիկի սխալ ցուցմունքների...

----------


## Hda

> Սմոլենսկի ավիավթարի չորսօրյա հետաքննության արդյունքում մասնագետները եզրակացրել են, որ............................... 
> 
>  ..........Անձնակազմի ղեկավարը միացրել է ֆորսաժը, *անհայտ* պատճառներով թեքել ինքնաթիռը դեպի աջ 
> 
> ...


 Ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս «անհայտ պատճառներով»,Ուժեղ մասնագետներ են,գոնե հնարավոր պատճառներ ասեին՞
Ընենց տպավուրությունա,որ հավեսի համար ա թեքել.....

----------


## Artgeo

Պուծինի ու Տուսկի համար բերել էին բոլոր անհրաժեշտ տեխնիկան, Կաչինսկիի համար սաղ հանել տարել են։

http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1652272,0,1,d...wiadomosc.html

----------


## ministr

Արթ լեհերեն էլ ես հասկանում?  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ լեհերեն էլ ես հասկանում?


Էն, ինչ ինձ ձեռք ա տալիս, հասկանում եմ  :Wink:  պահ ա եղել, հայերեն չեմ հասկացել  :LOL:

----------

ministr (17.04.2010), VisTolog (17.04.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

Ինքնաթիռի վայրէջքի սիմուլյացիաներ.

http://plej.gazeta.pl/plej/0,0.html#film=105748_7760794

Աղբյուր՝ gazeta.pl



Յութուբում հայտնվել են արդեն մի քանի սիմուլացիաներ, սպասենք պաշտոնական վերսիային։

----------


## Artgeo

Մի քանի եվրոպական ալիք, վրացական ալիքները ուղիղ եթերով հեռարձակում էին Լենին-Ստալին-Պուծին խորհրդային ռեժիմի հերթական զոհերի հուղարկավորությունը…


http://www.tvn24.pl


Նախագահ Լեխ Կաչինսկին, նրա կինն ու ևս 96 Պուծինին ատող մարդիկ սպանվել են Ռուսաստանում, այնտեղ, որտեղ տարիներ առաջ նույն ռեժիմը ոչնչացրեց լեհ ժողովրդի էլիտային։ 

*Հակիրճ ժամանակացույց*

1. Սկզբում հայտարարվում էր, որ երեք հոգի փրկվել է http://news.ng.ru/2010/04/10/1270897527.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcrYKa6r4p4
1.23 - Վսե նազադ, մի քանի կրակոցներ...  Արդյունքում, ոչ ոք չի փրկվել։

2. Ինքնաթիռի ընկնելու տեղը միանգամից չեկիստները փակում են, խլում են ԲՈԼՈՐ տեսագրությունները մարդկանցից։

3. Մարմինները տեղափոխում են դեռ Մոսկվա, սև գործը ավարտելու համար, հետո նոր հայրենիք։

----------


## Artgeo

Էլի տարբերակ



> КАК их убили...
> 
> Идете в Ленинку и находите в ОТКРЫТОМ доступе сведения, что еще в начале 50-х годов 20 века КГБ проводил исследования воздействия на психику человека СВЧ-излучений. Суть в том, что если мощный источник СВЧ, например, ЛУЧ АВИАЦИОННОГО ЛОКАТОРА, который есть НА КАЖДОМ АЭРОДРОМЕ, и на КАЖДОМ самолете, промодулировать частотой 5-8 Гц - частотой альфа и бета-ритмов человеческого мозга, то у человека, под действием такого излучения, возникает ПОЛНАЯ ПРОСТРАЦИЯ, состояние, сходное с ГЛУБОКИМ алкогольным или наркотическим опьянением.
> Потом смотрим новости за 31.03.2010 и находим, что уже один самолет так же СЕЛ РАНЬШЕ ПОЛОСЫ и разбился (что-то все быстренько об этом событии забыли как-то, а следовало бы соединить два ТАКИХ ПОХОЖИХ события).
> Очевидно, что на ТУ-204 просто опробовали старую систему.
> Оказалось - работает.
> Перевести модулятор, модулирующий луч радара, из Москвы в Смоленск - дело техники.
> Тем более, что, по моим расчетам, такой модулятор будет менее дипломата.
> Вот и ВСЕ.
> Весьма просто и ЭФФЕКТИВНО и НЕ ДОКАЗУЕМО...





http://www.lenta.ru/news/2010/03/22/urgent/

Անկախ քննարկում  http://aillarionov.livejournal.com/192523.html




Պաշտոնական տեղեկատվություն http://www.rian.ru/infografika/20100415/222519247.html

Անկախ հետազոտություն, տարբերակ *ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐ ԿԱՐԴԱԼ*

http://smolensk.ws/blog/168.html
http://smolensk.ws/blog/169.html
http://smolensk.ws/blog/170.html

----------


## Artgeo

Անցավ մեկ տարի... Ռուսները պնդում են, որ եղանկան էր մեղավոր, լեհերը չեն հավատում...

----------


## Հայուհի

Բաթումիում Լեխ Կաչինսկու ու իր կնոջ պատվին փողոց են անվանակոչել :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Երեկ ՕՌՏ ալիքով դիտեցի լեհ Անջեյ Վայդայի "Կատին" գեղ. ֆիլմը: մինչև հիմա խելքս գլուխս չի գալիս: 
> …
> *ինչ սոսկալի ճակատագիր է հետապնդում լեհերին դարեր շարունակ …  գտնվել ռուսների ու գերմանացիներ միջև… ինչպես մենք ՝ ընկեած ենք եղել թուրքերի ու ռուսների ոտքի  տակ* …
> 
> ցավոք ամեն մի ազգ իր ցավն է միայն ընկալում…


Ես, ցավոք, ծանոթ չեմ Լեհաստանի պատմությանը ու , ճիշտն ասած, հիմա ժամանակս շատ սուղ է այն ուսումնասիրելու համար: Շատ եմ խնդրում, ինձ մի քանի բառով կներկայացնեք լեհերի և գերմանացիների խնդիրները :Xeloq:

----------

